# ...come si puó andare avanti?...



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

*...come si puó andare avanti?...*

Ciao a tutti,
sono nuova di questo forum...e ho tanto bisogno di parlare, raccontare, sfogarmi...faccio parte di quella lunga fila di persone tradite...

10 anni di storia bellissima...una convivenza che stava avendo inizio, dopo molti sacrifici, e la sua voglia di evadere dalle responsabilitá...sono delusa, arrabbiata, stordita...abbiamo sempre condiviso tutto e nel momento piú importante della nostra vita non mi ha parlato di quello che sentiva, del fatto che le responsabilitá lo stavano soffocando...ha preferito parlarne con lei, "amica" mia...le cose sono degenerate...e lui mi ha tradita...ho voluto dare alla nostra storia una seconda possibilitá...ma il pensiero di quello che é successo é un tormento...vorrei andare da lei e prenderla a botte...vorrei cancellare dalla mia testa tutte quelle scene orride...sono convinta di amarlo...ma sono cambiata io come persona, ora mi sento diversa, piú cattiva, piú disillusa...lui da parte sua ce la sta mettendo tutta per farmi stare bene, mi chiede scusa ogni giorno, sono convinta che sia consapevole di aver fatto una cazzata e rovinato quello che in 10 anni avevamo costruito...continuo a chiedermi perché proprio nel momento piú importante...perché perché perché...ho tremila domande in testa...e non avrei mai e poi mai pensato che potesse capitare proprio a noi...che delusione...
ci vorrá tanto tempo vero?? io il mio futuro con lui lo voglio ancora...ma so che lo avró solo quando questa cosa avrá perso di valore nella mia testa...

spesso penso di aver bisogno di uno psicologo...che dite?una terapia potrebbe aiutarmi?

grazie a chi mi risponderá, mi conforterá e anche a chi mi dirá cose meno belle...ho bisogno del confronto!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova di questo forum...e ho tanto bisogno di parlare, raccontare, sfogarmi...faccio parte di quella lunga fila di persone tradite...
> 
> 10 anni di storia bellissima...una convivenza che stava avendo inizio, dopo molti sacrifici, e la sua voglia di evadere dalle responsabilitá...sono delusa, arrabbiata, stordita...abbiamo sempre condiviso tutto e nel momento piú importante della nostra vita non mi ha parlato di quello che sentiva, del fatto che le responsabilitá lo stavano soffocando...ha preferito parlarne con lei, "amica" mia...le cose sono degenerate...e lui mi ha tradita...ho voluto dare alla nostra storia una seconda possibilitá...ma il pensiero di quello che é successo é un tormento...vorrei andare da lei e prenderla a botte...vorrei cancellare dalla mia testa tutte quelle scene orride...sono convinta di amarlo...ma sono cambiata io come persona, ora mi sento diversa, piú cattiva, piú disillusa...lui da parte sua ce la sta mettendo tutta per farmi stare bene, mi chiede scusa ogni giorno, sono convinta che sia consapevole di aver fatto una cazzata e rovinato quello che in 10 anni avevamo costruito...continuo a chiedermi perché proprio nel momento piú importante...perché perché perché...ho tremila domande in testa...e non avrei mai e poi mai pensato che potesse capitare proprio a noi...che delusione...
> ...


Benvenuta!
Sono crudo nel dare riscontro qui in questo forum, ma si sa: quando non siamo noi i protagonisti siamo molto più forti e ragioniamo meglio.
Il tuo compagno non ha avuto il coraggio di confidarti che si sentiva soffocato ma il coraggio per tradirti lo ha avuto. Già questa cosa mi fa riflettere.
Andare da lei e prenderla a botte? ALT: prima prendi a botte il tuo partner poi, semmai, prendi a botte l'amante...ma poi e semmai.
Il tradimento più difficile da perdonare, da dimenticare non è tanto quello fisico (che fa già schifo di suo) bensì quello psicologico: perdonare significa dimenticare... se non dimentichi non perdoni e continui a rimurginarci sopra.
Andare in terapia non fa affatto male: sappi, però, che lo psicoterapeuta (anche se lo pensa) non dirà mai ad un tradito: 'Stai con un cretino... lascialo! Meglio perderlo che trovarlo'. Anche il mio psichiatra non mi disse una simile cosa.
Marco - Airforever


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Agosto 2009)

Se la convivenza non è neanche iniziata, e proprio non sopporti uno che farfalleggia (io non lo sopporto), sei in tempo per chiudere la storia.
Ti capisco, neanche io riesco a dimenticare.


----------



## Kid (21 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se la convivenza non è neanche iniziata, e proprio non sopporti uno che farfalleggia (io non lo sopporto), sei in tempo per chiudere la storia.
> Ti capisco, neanche io riesco a dimenticare.



Ti quoto... nella sfortuna, è stata fortunata. Può ancora ricominciare da zero senza troppi sforzi.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

grazie di questo parere...é che io sono convinta di non stare con un cretino...e sono convinta che lui mi ami...
purtroppo e come dici anche tu, il tradimento psicologico é quello piú duro da accettare...tutte le bugie che mi ha detto...da un lato capisco le difficoltá che ha avuto, ma poi mi dico che tutto questo non era necessario...
lei la vorrei prendere a botte perché io avevo fiducia in lei, la consideravo mia amica e mai e poi mai mi sarei aspettata questo. lei mi conosceva, sapeva che stavamo andando a convivere, lui le diceva che si sentiva in crisi...e lei ha pensato bene di approfittarne...ce l'ho con lei perché é stata estremamente scorretta nei miei confronti...poi é logico che io i conti maggiori li faccio tutti i giorni con il mio compagno...ma non é giusto che lei continui con la sua vita come se nulla fosse, non é giusto che io paghi per le sue azioni...sono pazza forse ma lei deve ricevere una bella lezione...non la picchieró e non faró cazzate (figurati se mi rovino la vita per lei)...peró in qualche modo deve pagare anche lei...non ci si mette in mezzo ad una storia di 10 anni...


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

giá conviviamo...avevamo appena iniziato la nostra vita insieme quando é successo...


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie di questo parere...é che io sono convinta di non stare con un cretino...*e sono convinta che lui mi ami*...
> purtroppo e come dici anche tu, il tradimento psicologico é quello piú duro da accettare...tutte le bugie che mi ha detto...da un lato capisco le difficoltá che ha avuto, ma poi mi dico che tutto questo non era necessario...
> lei la vorrei prendere a botte perché io avevo fiducia in lei, *la consideravo mia amica e mai e poi mai mi sarei aspettata questo*. lei mi conosceva, sapeva che stavamo andando a convivere, lui le diceva che si sentiva in crisi...*e lei ha pensato bene di approfittarne...ce l'ho con lei perché é stata estremamente scorretta nei miei confronti*...poi é logico che io i conti maggiori li faccio tutti i giorni con il mio compagno...ma non é giusto che lei continui con la sua vita come se nulla fosse, non é giusto che io paghi per le sue azioni...sono pazza forse ma lei deve ricevere una bella lezione...non la picchieró e non faró cazzate (figurati se mi rovino la vita per lei)...peró in qualche modo deve pagare anche lei...non ci si mette in mezzo ad una storia di 10 anni...


Spero sia così, anche se ha un brutto modo di dimostrartelo.

Ricordati comunque un detto che ho già in passato accennato (lo dico in dialetto varesino perchè fa rima, poi lo traduco): 'Amìs, ma col bùs dal cù divìs' (Amici, ma con il buco del c@@o diviso). Non lo scordare mai.


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie di questo parere*...é che io sono convinta di non stare con un cretino...e sono convinta che lui mi ami*...
> purtroppo e come dici anche tu, il tradimento psicologico é quello piú duro da accettare...tutte le bugie che mi ha detto...da un lato capisco le difficoltá che ha avuto, ma poi mi dico che tutto questo non era necessario...
> lei la vorrei prendere a botte perché io avevo fiducia in lei, la consideravo mia amica e mai e poi mai mi sarei aspettata questo. lei mi conosceva, sapeva che stavamo andando a convivere, lui le diceva che si sentiva in crisi...e lei ha pensato bene di approfittarne...ce l'ho con lei perché é stata estremamente scorretta nei miei confronti...poi é logico che io i conti maggiori li faccio tutti i giorni con il mio compagno...ma non é giusto che lei continui con la sua vita come se nulla fosse, non é giusto che io paghi per le sue azioni...sono pazza forse ma lei deve ricevere una bella lezione...non la picchieró e non faró cazzate (figurati se mi rovino la vita per lei)...peró in qualche modo deve pagare anche lei...non ci si mette in mezzo ad una storia di 10 anni...


Un tradimento episodico in una relazione lunga ci può pure stare... se pensi che la storia meriti di andare avanti ed ami ancora il tuo compagno, devi elaborare la cosa e superarla. 
Lascia stare i propositi di vendetta verso l'altra... non ti aiuteranno. Anzi.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> giá conviviamo...avevamo appena iniziato la nostra vita insieme quando é successo...


Finchè sono semplicemente fidanzate, molte coppie funzionano. Poi, appena intavoli argomento serio quale convivenza, matrimonio, bimbi... inizia il fuggi fuggi! Vuol dire che da parte della persona sfuggente non c'era intenzioni di qualcosa che andasse al di la del semplice fidanzamento, ovvero l'unico rapporto che non vincola e che sacrifica relativamente.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Un tradimento episodico in una relazione lunga ci può pure stare*... se pensi che la storia meriti di andare avanti ed ami ancora il tuo compagno, devi elaborare la cosa e superarla.
> Lascia stare i propositi di vendetta verso l'altra... non ti aiuteranno. Anzi.


Ciao Moltimodi, ti vedo tanto tollerante: se sei un tradito e la pensi davvero così ti stringo forte la mano e con te mi complimento: il paradiso è tuo. Se sei un traditore, invece, semplicistico scrivere questo. Semplicistico scriverlo anche se sei 'nullo', ovvero né traditore né tradito.
Marco


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

sai airfover...lui adesso mi sta dimostrando tantissimo...dice che questo episodio, per quanto squallido, gli ha fatto capire che sono io l'unica che vuole...argomenti come matrimonio, bambini, ecc...erano tabú fino a poco tempo fa...ora é lui a parlarmene, a dirmi che mi sposerebbe anche domani perché ora sa davvero quello che vuole....
lui non giustifica assolutamente la sua azione...ammette di aver cercato leggerezza in un momento difficile, ammette di aver distrutto tutto, ammette di aver commesso l'errore piú grande della sua vita...io lo conosco e lo vedo sinceramente pentito...
lo so che da fuori la soluzione piú ovvia é dire "lascialo" perché non si dimostra cosí l'amore...lo so anch'io...ma lo amo e sto male...perché rivoglio indietro la nostra storia bella com'é sempre stata, magari migliore piú matura di prima...non voglio buttare via tutto...


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> sai airfover...lui adesso mi sta dimostrando tantissimo...dice che questo episodio, per quanto squallido, gli ha fatto capire che sono io l'unica che vuole...argomenti come matrimonio, bambini, ecc...erano tabú fino a poco tempo fa...ora é lui a parlarmene, a dirmi che mi sposerebbe anche domani perché ora sa davvero quello che vuole....
> lui non giustifica assolutamente la sua azione...ammette di aver cercato leggerezza in un momento difficile, ammette di aver distrutto tutto, ammette di aver commesso l'errore piú grande della sua vita...io lo conosco e lo vedo sinceramente pentito...
> lo so che da fuori la soluzione piú ovvia é dire "lascialo" perché non si dimostra cosí l'amore...lo so anch'io...ma lo amo e sto male...perché rivoglio indietro la nostra storia bella com'é sempre stata, magari migliore piú matura di prima...non voglio buttare via tutto...


Ti credo e gli credo.
Mi permetto solo di sottolineare che tutti i traditori che poi, per svariati motivi rientrano in carreggiata dicono la stessa cosa che t'ha detto il tuo lui.
Mi domando se, per accorgerci che chi abbiamo al fianco è la giusta persona per noi, dobbiamo prima tradirla...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un tradimento episodico in una relazione lunga ci può pure stare... se pensi che la storia meriti di andare avanti ed ami ancora il tuo compagno, devi elaborare la cosa e superarla.
> Lascia stare i propositi di vendetta verso l'altra... non ti aiuteranno. Anzi.


Pero'  se l' altra, da come ho capito era un' amica un calcio in culo ci sta!


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

é quello che mi chiedo anche io air....perché serviva tradirmi per capire???ma poi cerchi di convincerti, forse sbagliando, che se il tradimento é servito per rendere tutto piú definitivo allora va bene cosí....spero solo in un futuro migliore...e lo avró solo quando riusciró a superare questa cosa....

lettrice, anche secondo me un bel calcio in culo ci sta....oppure, in maniera molto anonima, due belle rigazze sulla fiancata della macchina......hihihihi


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2009)

Un episodio in una lunga relazione capita... potrebbe capitare anche a te.

Se e' stata una botta e via, forse riuscirei a passar oltre.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un episodio in una lunga relazione capita... potrebbe capitare anche a te.
> 
> Se e' stata una botta e via, forse riuscirei a passar oltre.


 
Azz, mi sento sempre più cattivo...più giustiziere della notte...
Seriamente parlando, se quel che hai scritto e quel che ha scritto MM è pura verità, davvero meritate il paradiso.
Ma dipende tutto dalla vostra posizione: traditi, traditori, mix o 'nulli'?
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> é quello che mi chiedo anche io air....perché serviva tradirmi per capire???*ma poi cerchi di convincerti*, forse sbagliando, che se il tradimento é servito per rendere tutto piú definitivo allora va bene cosí....spero solo in un futuro migliore...e lo avró solo quando riusciró a superare questa cosa....
> 
> lettrice, anche secondo me un bel calcio in culo ci sta....oppure, in maniera molto anonima, due belle rigazze sulla fiancata della macchina......hihihihi


...semplice paura dell'abbandono unita al tanto amore che per lui provi: ecco perchè ti convinci. Prova ad esternarti un attimo: fingi che sia io che sto parlando della mia lei che mi ha tradito: diresti davvero che se il tradimento è servito a rendere la mia storia più definitiva, allora va bene così? Sei sicura?


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

non lo so...ma io in un futuro migliore non solo ci spero, ma ci credo anche....esistono i singoli episodi in una lunga storia?? chissá forse un giorno capiterá anche a me e allora capiró....boh...che casino


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> non lo so...ma io in un futuro migliore non solo ci spero, ma ci credo anche....esistono i singoli episodi in una lunga storia?? *chissá forse un giorno capiterá anche a me e allora capiró*....boh...che casino


...capiterà solo se lo vorrai far capitare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... rifletti...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se la convivenza non è neanche iniziata, e proprio non sopporti uno che farfalleggia (io non lo sopporto), sei in tempo per chiudere la storia.
> *Ti capisco, neanche io riesco a dimenticare*.



Non lo capisco appieno perché non l'ho mai provato, ma il dolore del tradimento deve essere un dolore archetipo, che davvero distrugge.

Io ho provato altri dolori, ma non questo. 

Benvenuta, cara amica. Fatti forza, e taglia. Non iniziare una vita a due con una persona così, incapace dopo 10 anni di dare una svolta alla vostra storia.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un episodio in una lunga relazione capita... potrebbe capitare anche a te.
> 
> Se e' stata una botta e via, forse riuscirei a passar oltre.




sai pero' Lettry qui cosa colpisce? La tempestività del tradimento rispetto alla "scelta" da prendere riguardo ad una vita in comune 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'episodio ci puo' stare nei vari momenti di crisi di un rapporto (es. nascita di un figlio, licenziamento, ridimensionamento professionale, lutti in famiglia, etc.), ma proprio alle fondamenta....dice parecchio, eh!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai pero' Lettry qui cosa colpisce? La tempestività del tradimento rispetto alla "scelta" da prendere riguardo ad una vita in comune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Infatti un tradimento episodico, dovuto alla stanchezza della quotidianità familiare, non è gradevole, ma comprensibile...ma addirittura sentire insofferenza per i legami familiari, quando neanche ci sono, mi sembra un messaggio. E' come dire : io non sono pronto.
Ci penserei bene.
Il problema non è lei che non riesce a dimenticare il tradimento, ma lui che ne sente già l'esigenza.
Se fossero sposati, avrei detto di cercare di passare oltre...ma dal momento che non lo sono, cercherei di non dimenticare ed approfondire.


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Agosto 2009)

Per rispondere a Verena, il tradimento subito lascia segni. 
Ad esempio, io che ho perdonato (anche se ho chiuso)...ho una terribile paura di perdere chi amo. Paura che prima non avevo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Agosto 2009)

Ciao.
Se pensi che sia stato veramente un errore e ti sembra che lui sia sinceramente pentito, prova a perdonarlo. Ma non subito, fallo tribolare un po'. Che si renda conto cosa ha fatto... Che sia terrorizzato dall'idea di perderti.

E fammi un favore personale... la cosiddetta "amica" mandala in quel posto.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Verena, il tradimento subito lascia segni.
> Ad esempio, io che ho perdonato (anche se ho chiuso)...ho una terribile paura di perdere chi amo. Paura che prima non avevo.


Pensa Iris, a me succede il contrario. Sono diventata più fatalista.


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' se l' altra, da come ho capito era un' amica un calcio in culo ci sta!


 ma si... giusto per scaricare la tensione e fare un pò di stretching... ma particolari vendette le lascerei perdere, se si pensa a recuperare.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Se pensi che sia stato veramente un errore e ti sembra che lui sia sinceramente pentito, prova a perdonarlo. Ma non subito, fallo tribolare un po'. Che si renda conto cosa ha fatto... Che sia terrorizzato dall'idea di perderti.
> 
> E fammi un favore personale... la cosiddetta "amica" mandala in quel posto.


 
Penso che ogni volta che mi guarda e vede i miei occhi spenti e pieni di dolore lui si renda conto di cosa ha fatto...io dopo quello che é successo ho perso l'entusiasmo per qualsiasi cosa, ma mi auguro che sia solo un momento...io proveró sicuramente a perdonarlo...


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

c'é qualcuno che ha perdonato ed é contento di averlo fatto?
sarebbe bello per me sentire anche esperienze del genere...


----------



## MK (21 Agosto 2009)

*si può*

andare avanti, se c'è vero amore si può. Capisco la delusione per l'amica, quelli sono i tradimenti peggiori. Ma niente vendette, chiudi i rapporti e basta. E magari interrogati sulla convivenza, accantonala per il momento.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma si... giusto per scaricare la tensione e fare un pò di stretching... ma particolari vendette le lascerei perdere, se si pensa a recuperare.


Io delle amiche mi vendicai... belle amiche di merda... e anche di lui ovviamente


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io delle amiche mi vendicai... belle amiche di merda... e anche di lui ovviamente


 dai, cosa gli hai combinato alle amiche? Sempre si possa dire, senza rischiare mandati di cattura...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie di questo parere...é che io sono convinta di non stare con un cretino...e sono convinta che lui mi ami...
> purtroppo e come dici anche tu, il tradimento psicologico é quello piú duro da accettare...tutte le bugie che mi ha detto...da un lato capisco le difficoltá che ha avuto, ma poi mi dico che tutto questo non era necessario...
> *lei la vorrei prendere a botte perché io avevo fiducia in lei, la consideravo mia amica e mai e poi mai mi sarei aspettata questo. lei mi conosceva, sapeva che stavamo andando a convivere, lui le diceva che si sentiva in crisi...*e lei ha pensato bene di approfittarne...ce l'ho con lei perché é stata estremamente scorretta nei miei confronti...poi é logico che io i conti maggiori li faccio tutti i giorni con il mio compagno...ma non é giusto che lei continui con la sua vita come se nulla fosse, non é giusto che io paghi per le sue azioni...sono pazza forse ma lei deve ricevere una bella lezione...non la picchieró e non faró cazzate (figurati se mi rovino la vita per lei)...peró in qualche modo deve pagare anche lei...non ci si mette in mezzo ad una storia di 10 anni...





volleyrobs ha detto:


> Penso che ogni volta che mi guarda e vede i miei occhi spenti e pieni di dolore lui si renda conto di cosa ha fatto...io dopo quello che é successo ho perso l'entusiasmo per qualsiasi cosa, ma mi auguro che sia solo un momento...io proveró sicuramente a perdonarlo...


Io mi domando perché ha scelto come confidente proprio una tua amica e perché si è messo in condizione di tradirti (mica sarà successo al bar, no?).
Credo che lui sia un enorme insicuro, non solo rispetto all'impegno del rapporto con te, ma proprio di se stesso e che non abbia neppure amici veri con cui sia in grado di confrontarsi e crescere.
La scelta della tua amica non è casuale, pensaci.
E' contro di te.
E' stato per togliere a te qualcuno di cui ti fidavi.

Esci più in fretta che puoi da un rapporto con un uomo (?) del genere!!!!!!!!
Fidati!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi domando perché ha scelto come confidente proprio una tua amica e perché si è messo in condizione di tradirti (mica sarà successo al bar, no?).
> Credo che lui sia un enorme insicuro, non solo rispetto all'impegno del rapporto con te, ma proprio di se stesso e che non abbia neppure amici veri con cui sia in grado di confrontarsi e crescere.
> *La scelta della tua amica non è casuale, pensaci.*
> *E' contro di te.*
> ...


 ma dai, come fai a dire certe cose con questa cieca sicurezza? Questi son motivazioni che col pensiero maschile hanno poco a che vedere... probabilmente lei era lì disponibile e lui c'è stato. Senza strategie particolari dietro.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dai, come fai a dire certe cose con questa cieca sicurezza? Questi son motivazioni che col pensiero maschile hanno poco a che vedere... probabilmente lei era lì disponibile e lui c'è stato. *Senza strategie particolari dietro*.


Guarda Molti, non so se questo sia il caso... ma delle mie cosiddette amiche lo era! Se lo trombarono solo per farmi un dispetto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dai, come fai a dire certe cose con questa cieca sicurezza? Questi son motivazioni che col pensiero maschile hanno poco a che vedere... probabilmente lei era lì disponibile e lui c'è stato. Senza strategie particolari dietro.


I casi sono due.
Lui non aveva proprio nessun altro confidente per ridursi a farlo con l'amica di lei e questo indica difficoltà nelle relazioni amicali, confermato dal trasformare una relazione amicale in una relazione sessuale ed è segno che, se non ha scelto l'amica contro di lei, l'ha fatto comunque nonostante lei e togliendo a lei l'amica, prima ancora di andarci a letto.
Oppure lui aveva altre possibilità amicali e ha scelto proprio l'amica.
Non vedo altre possibilità.
L'amica era gelosa e invidiosa e ...non vedeva l'ora di sentirsi vincente, prima raccogliendo le confidenze e poi, ciliegina sulla torta, anche sentendosi preferita sul piano seduttivo.


----------



## Old lele51 (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Azz, mi sento sempre più cattivo...più giustiziere della notte...*
> Seriamente parlando, se quel che hai scritto e quel che ha scritto MM è pura verità, davvero meritate il paradiso.
> Ma dipende tutto dalla vostra posizione: traditi, traditori, mix o 'nulli'?
> Air


 E con quel avatar, ti spieghi da solo Mr. Charles.... un abraccio amico.!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io mi domando perché ha scelto come confidente proprio una tua amica* e perché si è messo in condizione di tradirti (mica sarà successo al bar, no?).
> Credo che lui sia un enorme insicuro, non solo rispetto all'impegno del rapporto con te, ma proprio di se stesso e che non abbia neppure amici veri con cui sia in grado di confrontarsi e crescere.
> La scelta della tua amica non è casuale, pensaci.
> E' contro di te.
> ...


E se la scusa del 'confidente' sia stata appunto una scusa per broccolarsela? Lo dico solo per considerare anche quest'opzione, solo per questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E se la scusa del 'confidente' sia stata appunto una scusa per broccolarsela? Lo dico solo per considerare anche quest'opzione, solo per questo.


In ogni caso ha scelto un'amica di lei tra i miliardi di donne al mondo.
Se fosse SOLO così sarebbe un cretino totalmente inaffidabile guidato dalle pulsioni primitive.
Io gli davo un minimo di spessore umano.


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni caso ha scelto un'amica di lei tra i miliardi di donne al mondo.
> Se fosse SOLO così sarebbe un cretino totalmente inaffidabile guidato dalle pulsioni primitive.
> Io gli davo un minimo di spessore umano.


Mah..in effetti...


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni caso ha scelto un'amica di lei tra i miliardi di donne al mondo.
> Se fosse SOLO così *sarebbe un cretino totalmente inaffidabile guidato dalle pulsioni primitive*.
> Io gli davo un minimo di spessore umano.


 Il ritratto perfetto del 99% degli uomini... cosa c'è di strano?


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Agosto 2009)

Secondo me è l'amica che ha scelto lui. per fare un dispetto a lei.
E' una storia tra donne questa: il maschio ci sta come pretesto.
D'altronde uno che in dieci anni ancora non si è ancora risolto tra la convivenza  meno, non ha molte capacità decisionali


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> *Secondo me è l'amica che ha scelto lui. per fare un dispetto a lei.*
> *E' una storia tra donne questa: il maschio ci sta come pretesto.*
> D'altronde uno che in dieci anni ancora non si è ancora risolto tra la convivenza meno, non ha molte capacità decisionali


 Questo è già molto più verosimile...


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni caso ha scelto un'amica di lei tra i miliardi di donne al mondo.
> Se fosse SOLO così sarebbe un cretino totalmente inaffidabile guidato dalle pulsioni primitive.
> Io gli davo un minimo di spessore umano.


P/R, ma chre dici?
Scusa, so che per rispetto per un amico non si dovrebbe ma...dove sta scritto che non posso invaghirmi della ragazza di un amico? E se lei ci sta è ancora solo colpa mia?
Se l'amica della nostra nuova utente si è invaghita del ragazzo di quest'ultima? Ok, per rispetto non avrebbe dovuto, lo so...ma dov'è il problema?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, ma chre dici?
> Scusa, so che per rispetto per un amico non si dovrebbe ma...dove sta scritto che non posso invaghirmi della ragazza di un amico? E se lei ci sta è ancora solo colpa mia?
> Se l'amica della nostra nuova utente si è invaghita del ragazzo di quest'ultima? Ok, per rispetto non avrebbe dovuto, lo so...ma dov'è il problema?


 E' un tradimento ancor più grave di quello del compagno.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un tradimento ancor più grave di quello del compagno.


Non metto in dubbio la cosa, anche se il compagno è appunto il compagno di vita, quindi sotto un certo aspetto più importante dell'amica...perchè quest'ultima si fidanzerà, si sposerà, andrà in Beciuania ad abitare e che s'è visto s'è visto. Il compagno no.
Detto questo, la stiamo criticando perchè sapeva che lui era impegnato con l'amica: ma metti caso che non sapesse la cosa... lui va in giro con il cartello con scritto: 'Sono il moroso di Volleyrobs' così, se una donna, amica di Volleyrobs stessa dovesse di lui invaghirsi, si scanserà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio la cosa, anche se il compagno è appunto il compagno di vita, quindi sotto un certo aspetto più importante dell'amica...perchè quest'ultima si fidanzerà, si sposerà, andrà in Beciuania ad abitare e che s'è visto s'è visto. Il compagno no.
> Detto questo, la stiamo criticando perchè sapeva che lui era impegnato con l'amica: ma metti caso che non sapesse la cosa... lui va in giro con il cartello con scritto: 'Sono il moroso di Volleyrobs' così, se una donna, amica di Volleyrobs stessa dovesse di lui invaghirsi, si scanserà.


 Ma che discorsi sono?
Allora se fratello e sorella, separati alla nascita e dati in adozione a due famiglie diverse, si incontrano e si innamorano?
Stiamo parlando di *questa* storia.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> c'é qualcuno che ha perdonato ed é contento di averlo fatto?
> sarebbe bello per me sentire anche esperienze del genere...


Perdonare e decidere di continuare una storia non viaggiano sempre di pari passo, sono stata perdonata in tempi molto brevi, per decidere di continuare ci sono voluti mesi...
Da traditrice pentita posso dirti che il senso di colpa, la consapevolezza di cio' che stai per perdere ti rendono pronto dire qualsiasi cosa, anche parlare di cose alle quali non pensavi fino a poco tempo fa... Il senso di colpa piano piano sfuma (per sopravvivenza) e aver preso decisioni dettate da quello poi comincerebbe a pesare... 
Sposarti per lui potrebbe essere una sorta di prova d'amore che vuole darti ma baseresti mai il tuo matrimonio su questo? 
Prenditi del tempo, vedi come si comporta , e' disposto ad aspettarti? Quando ti sara' tutto piu' chiaro, se deciderai di andare avanti sara' perche' veramente ci tieni a lui e di questo non ci si pente mai


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

oddio, leggendo alcuni post mi sa che alcune cose sono state travisate...

racconto meglio:
io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo deciso un anno e mezzo fa di comprare casa con l'aiuto dei suoi genitori. io ero ancora studentessa e lui lavorava giá da diversi anni. il passo della convivenza é quindi stato scelto consapevolmente e insieme. la casa era in costruzione...siamo potuti entrare a viverci lo scorso maggio...la sua crisi, nata anche per colpa mia (non posso non ammettere di essere stata piuttosto pesante perché finita l'universitá non trovavo lavoro), era creata da tanti fattori: io che non trovavo lavoro, le responsabilitá economiche a cui si era esposto, i suoi genitori che lo stressavano molto perché ero senza lavoro...tutte queste cose insieme accrescevano in lui l'ansia...la sua crisi é iniziata molto prima di tradirmi...a volte aveva anche provato a parlarmene...ma io non ho afferrato e lui non é mai stato esplicito...andando avanti col tempo ha avuto modo di conoscere questa mia "amica" (definirla cosí ora é ridicolo ma é per dare l'idea)...facebook fa grandi casini...non so dirvi perché abbia scelto lei...me lo sono chiesta anch'io...poi é successo quello che é successo...ed é successo mentre giá vivevamo insieme...ho avuto molti segnali...tante volte cercava di farmi capire...e io cieca come chi non vuol vedere non mi accorgevo di nulla...

per ora non voglio assolutamente sposarlo o farci dei figli...questo succederá solo se staró di nuovo bene come prima con lui...la questione é che io voglio dare a lui e noi un'altra possibilitá, anche perché nei 10 anni passati insieme mi ha veramente dato tutto...voglio considerare questa cosa un errore...e spero che lui rimedi e mi dimostri che quello che mi dice é vero...

il discorso di lei é un discorso a parte. per me lei ha pari colpe di lui. perché lei sapeva della mia esistenza, sapeva che é il mio ragazzo da 10 anni, sapeva che stavamo andando a convivere. il suo comportamento non é giustificabile. perché anche se si fosse invaghita non doveva fare tutto di nascosto e  prendermi in giro. cazzo, mi vedeva praticamente ogni giorno.avrebbe dovuto dirmi: "guarda che il tuo ragazzo si confida con me...sicura che tra voi vada bene?"...invece ha approfittato della situazione con la SCUSA di essersi presa per lui...é una persona schifosa...

spero di aver chiarito un po' di cose....


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi sono?
> Allora se fratello e sorella, separati alla nascita e dati in adozione a due famiglie diverse, si incontrano e si innamorano?
> Stiamo parlando di *questa* storia.


 
I sentimenti uomo-donna scavalcano, ahimè, quelli amici-amici. Personalmente non mi è mai capitato d'invaghirmi della ragazza d'un amico, ma riuscirei ad evitarla se partissero per lei i sentimenti, a maggior ragione se da lei contraccambiati?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda Molti, non so se questo sia il caso... ma delle mie cosiddette amiche lo era! Se lo trombarono solo per farmi un dispetto!


ma che razza di persone erano?
sono quele cose che sinceramente stento a credere.che cosa te lo ha fatto pensare lettrice?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> oddio, leggendo alcuni post mi sa che alcune cose sono state travisate...
> 
> racconto meglio:
> io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo deciso un anno e mezzo fa di comprare casa con l'aiuto dei suoi genitori. io ero ancora studentessa e lui lavorava giá da diversi anni. il passo della convivenza é quindi stato scelto consapevolmente e insieme. la casa era in costruzione...siamo potuti entrare a viverci lo scorso maggio...la sua crisi, nata anche per colpa mia (non posso non ammettere di essere stata piuttosto pesante perché finita l'universitá non trovavo lavoro), era creata da tanti fattori: io che non trovavo lavoro, le responsabilitá economiche a cui si era esposto, i suoi genitori che lo stressavano molto perché ero senza lavoro...tutte queste cose insieme accrescevano in lui l'ansia...la sua crisi é iniziata molto prima di tradirmi...a volte aveva anche provato a parlarmene...ma io non ho afferrato e lui non é mai stato esplicito...andando avanti col tempo ha avuto modo di conoscere questa mia "amica" (definirla cosí ora é ridicolo ma é per dare l'idea)...facebook fa grandi casini...non so dirvi perché abbia scelto lei...me lo sono chiesta anch'io...poi é successo quello che é successo...ed é successo mentre giá vivevamo insieme...ho avuto molti segnali...tante volte cercava di farmi capire...e io cieca come chi non vuol vedere non mi accorgevo di nulla...
> ...


Scusa la schiettezza, ma un 'amica' su facebook può si rispettarti ma non facciamone una tragedia se si è invaghita del tuo lui.
Lei se si fosse invaghita non doveva fare nulla di nascosto: e il tuo partner, invece? A questo punto, parlerei solo del partner visto che abbiamo escluso a priori che non si tratta di un Amica decennale, mentre con lui stai da un decennio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> I sentimenti uomo-donna scavalcano, ahimè, quelli amici-amici. Personalmente non mi è mai capitato d'invaghirmi della ragazza d'un amico, ma riuscirei ad evitarla se partissero per lei i sentimenti, a maggior ragione se da lei contraccambiati?


 Io sì.
E non ci vuole molto.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sì.
> E non ci vuole molto.


L'ho già scritto (e non stavo scherzando) che a molti di voi attende il paradiso.
Onestamente, però, pensavo foste più peccatori.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusa la schiettezza, ma un 'amica' su facebook può si rispettarti ma non facciamone una tragedia se si è invaghita del tuo lui.
> Lei se si fosse invaghita non doveva fare nulla di nascosto: e il tuo partner, invece? A questo punto, parlerei solo del partner visto che abbiamo escluso a priori che non si tratta di un Amica decennale, mentre con lui stai da un decennio.


 Forse non hai letto bene.
Attraverso face book si sono messi in contatto (ma via face book al limite si chatta, non si fa sesso!), ma le ragazze si vedevano tutti i giorni, quindi non era un'amicizia virtuale, ma reale, almeno da parte di volleyrobs.

Comunque non è con lei che ha messo su casa, ma con lui.

Fosse una mia amica o mia figlia le direi: SCAPPAAAAAAAA!!!
I problemi di cui parli, Volley, sono fesserie rispetto a quelli di una vita e se lui sceglie la fuga per tuoi comprensibili preoccupazioni e malumori ...fuggi prima tu.
Io non l'ho fatto e ho sbagliato.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusa la schiettezza, ma un 'amica' su facebook può si rispettarti ma non facciamone una tragedia se si è invaghita del tuo lui.
> Lei se si fosse invaghita non doveva fare nulla di nascosto: e il tuo partner, invece? A questo punto, parlerei solo del partner visto che abbiamo escluso a priori che non si tratta di un Amica decennale, mentre con lui stai da un decennio.


 
certo air...fatto sta che mi sono sentita presa in giro 2 volte...da lui e da lei...e comunque lei la vedevo quasi tutti i giorni e non solo su facebook...
lei puó invaghirsi di chi vuole ma tra invaghirsi e prendermi per i fondelli la differenza é tanta...e io critico!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto (e non stavo scherzando) che a molti di voi attende il paradiso.
> Onestamente, però, pensavo foste più peccatori.
> Marco


 A parte che la mia santità è nota, ma tu davvero pensi che tra il trovare attraente una persona e l'innamorarsi non ci siano in mezzo molti gradi di avvicinamento che si possono bloccare?
Io i compagni delle miei amiche non li ho neanche mai considerati "uomini".


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2009)

l'uomo di un'amica è tabù, per me.ma in generale gli uomini delle altre...figuriamoci se mi lega un rapporto di vera stima ed affetto


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene.
> Attraverso face book si sono messi in contatto (ma via face book al limite si chatta, non si fa sesso!), ma le ragazze si vedevano tutti i giorni, quindi non era un'amicizia virtuale, ma reale, almeno da parte di volleyrobs.
> 
> Comunque non è con lei che ha messo su casa, ma con lui.
> ...


infatti ho messo su casa con lui...quindi non parliamo piú di quella che é una vacca e basta...
scappare? per me c'é in ballo molto, a cominciare dai miei sentimenti che sono la cosa piú importante...io non me la sento di buttare tutto all'aria...tutto qui...mi ci vorrá tempo per capire, accettare, superare...e se non succederá, almeno non rimpiangeró di non averci provato


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Dipende dall'etica di ognuno. Cercare la donna di un vero amico per me è inconcepibile. 
Anche se spesso si abusa della parola amicizia... forse anche più di amore.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> infatti ho messo su casa con lui...quindi non parliamo piú di quella che* é una vacca e basta...*
> scappare? per me c'é in ballo molto, a cominciare dai miei sentimenti che sono la cosa piú importante...io non me la sento di buttare tutto all'aria...tutto qui...mi ci vorrá tempo per capire, accettare, superare...e se non succederá, almeno non rimpiangeró di non averci provato


non è solo responsabilità sua , però


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Come mai quando si tratta di consigliare si tende sempre a dire di lasciare, indipendentemente dal passato di ogniuno di noi che quasi al 80 per cento asuo tempo ha provato una riconciliazione (con esiti positivi o negativi ) . Il rimpianto fa meno male del rimorso?


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'uomo di un'amica è tabù, per me.ma in generale gli uomini delle altre...figuriamoci se mi lega un rapporto di vera stima ed affetto


sono della stessa identica idea...gli uomini delle amiche non si toccano...o se proprio deve succedere qualcosa si cerca di parlarne e di risolvere le cose in maniera diversa...


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Come mai quando si tratta di consigliare *si tende sempre a dire di lasciare*, indipendentemente dal passato di ogniuno di noi che quasi al 80 per cento asuo tempo ha provato una riconciliazione (con esiti positivi o negativi ) . Il rimpianto fa meno male del rimorso?


Non mi sembra vero... le è stato consigliato anche il contrario.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è solo responsabilità sua , però


infatti non ho mai dato la responsabilitá solo a lei, ma l'ho divisa al 50%


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> certo air...fatto sta che mi sono sentita presa in giro 2 volte...da lui e da lei...e comunque lei la vedevo quasi tutti i giorni e non solo su facebook...
> lei puó invaghirsi di chi vuole ma tra invaghirsi e prendermi per i fondelli la differenza é tanta...e io critico!!!


Garda che prima che in lei, la sincerità la dovevi pretendere da lui.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> infatti non ho mai dato la responsabilitá solo a lei, ma l'ho divisa al 50%


allora scusami .non ho letto


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Garda che prima che in lei, la sincerità la dovevi pretendere da lui.


 se l'altra è una vera amica, la dovrebbe pretendere anche da lei.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi sembra vero... le è stato consigliato anche il contrario.


 ho detto si tende, e se noti anche la stessa verena dice di lasciar perdere... Non ti fa pensare?


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Garda che prima che in lei, la sincerità la dovevi pretendere da lui.


no, ma lo so...non dico il contrario...il fatto é che io i miei problemi con lui li sto chiarendo...lei invece mi ha rovinato la vita ed é scomparsa...lei continua a vivere tranquilla e io??la vivo come una grande ingiustizia...tutto qui...il comportamento di lui e quello di lei sono due discorsi ben separati per me


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Come mai quando si tratta di consigliare si tende sempre a dire di lasciare, indipendentemente dal passato di ogniuno di noi che quasi al 80 per cento asuo tempo ha provato una riconciliazione (con esiti positivi o negativi ) . Il rimpianto fa meno male del rimorso?


Non è vero che si tende sempre a dire di lasciare, né qui dentro né da un psicoterapeuta.
Dipende da te, perchè la cosa è spggettiva: la vita m'insegna che se penso ad altra persona + perchè me ne fotto di quella con cui sto. Questo è il mio punto di vista. Ora: se riesci a dimenticare ciò che lui ti ha fatto, continua pure la storia. ma se solo rimurgini la questione, anche solo tra te e te, meglio dividersi. Forse è vero che il lupo può perdere anche il vizio, oltre che il pelo: l'importante è riuscire, da parte tua (ovvero da quella del tradito) dimenticare il vizio.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

E poi mi pare che lei la sua scelta l'abbia gia' fatta, vuole solo trovare un modo per poter perdonare... Ma le risposte che ha avuto sono state per lo piu' di lasciar perdere.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> no, ma lo so...non dico il contrario...il fatto é che io i miei problemi con lui li sto chiarendo...lei invece mi ha rovinato la vita ed é scomparsa...lei continua a vivere tranquilla e io??la vivo come una grande ingiustizia...tutto qui...il comportamento di lui e quello di lei sono due discorsi ben separati per me


Zio maiale, mi stai facendo fumare una sigaretta dietro l'altra: pensa a lui, a voi due, lei lasciala in pace. Lei non te l'ha rubato: lui non è un pischello, è adulto, maturo e consenziente. Ok, lei lo avrà tentato, ma come testimonia Persa/Ritrovata, poteva scansarsi.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ho detto si tende, e se noti anche la stessa verena dice di lasciar perdere... Non ti fa pensare?


più che altro penso che si è ben capito dove vai a parare ma temo , per usare un'espressione celtica,
che non ci sia trippa per gatti .


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> se l'altra è una vera amica, la dovrebbe pretendere anche da lei.


Vera amica...una conosciuta su facebook...dai MM, sii ragionevole. Lei sta con lui, non con l'amica.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non è vero che si tende sempre a dire di lasciare, né qui dentro né da un psicoterapeuta.
> Dipende da te, perchè la cosa è spggettiva: la vita m'insegna che se penso ad altra persona + perchè me ne fotto di quella con cui sto. Questo è il mio punto di vista. Ora: se riesci a dimenticare ciò che lui ti ha fatto, continua pure la storia. ma se solo rimurgini la questione, anche solo tra te e te, meglio dividersi. Forse è vero che il lupo può perdere anche il vizio, oltre che il pelo: l'importante è riuscire, da parte tua (ovvero da quella del tradito) dimenticare il vizio.


 rileggiti i post e dimmi, a parte me, chi le dice che si puo' superare.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vera amica...una conosciuta su facebook...dai MM, sii ragionevole. Lei sta con lui, non con l'amica.


non l'ho conosciuta su facebook...giocavamo nella stessa squadra di volley ci conoscevamo da diverso tempo e avevamo legato molto...


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro penso che si è ben capito dove vai a parare ma temo , per usare un'espressione celtica,
> che non ci sia trippa per gatti .


 Mi e' venuto un lecito dubbio, se lei vuole provarci , cosa vi spinge a dire che finira' male? Per quanto i fatti che si leggono sono stra detti e stra vissuti, ogni storia e' un universo a se'. Se lei trova nella sua coppia elementi che la spingono nella direzione che vuole prendere tra l'altro ha fatto meta' del "lavoro" da sola ammettendo delle sue colpe... Chi siamo noi per doverle suggerire il contrario?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> rileggiti i post e dimmi, a parte me, chi le dice che si puo' superare.


Siamo in pochi, molti sono in ferie. Comunque sono anchi'io tra questi. Le ho solo detto che se vuole perdonare deve dimenticare. Se ce la fa, io sono più che contento. Non mi diverto nel leggere che persone si dividano, te l'assicuro.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Mi e' venuto un lecito dubbio, se lei vuole provarci , cosa vi spinge a dire che finira' male? Per quanto i fatti che si leggono sono stra detti e stra vissuti, ogni storia e' un universo a se'. Se lei trova nella sua coppia elementi che la spingono nella direzione che vuole prendere tra l'altro ha fatto meta' del "lavoro" da sola ammettendo delle sue colpe... *Chi siamo noi per doverle suggerire il contrario?*


Siamo solo persone che possono pensarla diversamente da lei. E se uno la pensa diversamente è giusto che glie lo dica.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

grazie a tutti......chi piú chi meno mi sta dando opinioni davvero interessanti...é importante per me confrontarmi con altre persone ed esprimere i miei dubbi...


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> non l'ho conosciuta su facebook...giocavamo nella stessa squadra di volley ci conoscevamo da diverso tempo e avevamo legato molto...


Ok, chiedo venia, ho letto male.
Quindi, se la matematica non è un opinione, se tra voi due (tu e la tua 'amica') scorre del buon sangue, scarterei una malsana azione da parte sua ed incomincerei a valutare il solo fatto che si è invaghita di lui. Da qui, possimao discutere se è giusto o se doveva scansarsi, rispettandoti.
Ma perchè non parliamo del fatto che anche il tuo lui doveva scansarsi, rispettandoti?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie a tutti......chi piú chi meno mi sta dando opinioni davvero interessanti...é importante per me confrontarmi con altre persone ed esprimere i miei dubbi...


Sei qui per questo. Siamo qui per questo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> *ho detto si tende*, e se noti anche la stessa verena dice di lasciar perdere... Non ti fa pensare?


Veramente dimentichi il _sempre..._ fa la differenza sul senso della tua frase. In che senso, la stessa Verena? Cosa intendi?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

In conclusione: sono in due che ovevano rispettare Volley ma entrambi non l'hanno rispettata. Lui ha un mucchio di scusanti, pretesti e giustificazioni; lei viene solo lapidata. Sempre colpa di terzi...


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Siamo solo persone che possono pensarla diversamente da lei. E se uno la pensa diversamente è giusto che glie lo dica.


 certo ci sta, ma ribadisco che molti dei pensieri negativi sono pronunciati da chi nella sua storia personale ha cercato di perdonare.
E' come provare a laurearsi, trovarlo difficile, ritirarsi dai corsi... e sconsigliarlo a chi tice che vuole farlo. Io ci trovo una puntina di invidia.
Ma sbaglio io


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vera amica...una conosciuta su facebook...dai MM, sii ragionevole. Lei sta con lui, non con l'amica.


 Appunto pe questo dico che si abusa della parola amicizia. Che è una cosa seria, forse anche più dell'amore.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> *certo ci sta, ma ribadisco che molti dei pensieri negativi sono pronunciati da chi nella sua storia personale ha cercato di perdonare.*
> E' come provare a laurearsi, trovarlo difficile, ritirarsi dai corsi... e sconsigliarlo a chi tice che vuole farlo. Io ci trovo una puntina di invidia.
> Ma sbaglio io


Evidentemente l'esperienza insegna, non credi?


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, chiedo venia, ho letto male.
> Quindi, se la matematica non è un opinione, se tra voi due (tu e la tua 'amica') scorre del buon sangue, scarterei una malsana azione da parte sua ed incomincerei a valutare il solo fatto che si è invaghita di lui. Da qui, possimao discutere se è giusto o se doveva scansarsi, rispettandoti.
> Ma perchè non parliamo del fatto che anche il tuo lui doveva scansarsi, rispettandoti?


infatti l'errore di lui sta alla base...doveva parlarmi dei suoi problemi e delle sue sensazioni...insieme avremmo potuto superare la crisi in altri modi...sono consapevole che lui mi abbia mancato di rispetto. e il rispetto é la prima cosa. glielo dico praticamente tutti giorni...ma come ha detto veronika sto solo cercando un modo per andare avanti perché ci voglio andare...dimenticare...lo vorrei tanto...ma ora la mia ferita é fresca...é solo un mese che so la veritá...


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

*Veronika*

OT: quando molti utenti mi dicevano: 'Marco, un amante su mille diventa il compagno ufficiale del traditore', pensavo anch'io la stessa cosa che hai pensato tu.
Poi, chini il capo e con l'amaro in bocca dici: 'Avevano ragione'.
Forse ci sentiamo migliori, più forti, più fortunati e poi scopriamo d'esser come tutti gli altri... ma dobbiamo sbatterci il naso.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Evidentemente l'esperienza insegna, non credi?


 ok predicare bene e razzolare male... e di verena che dici? Anche lei (anche con me) ha sempre una visione pessimistica , e' forse lodevole di perdono solo il suo amore?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> infatti ho messo su casa con lui...quindi non parliamo piú di quella che é una vacca e basta...
> scappare? per me c'é in ballo molto, a cominciare dai miei sentimenti che sono la cosa piú importante...io non me la sento di buttare tutto all'aria...tutto qui...mi ci vorrá tempo per capire, accettare, superare...e se non succederá, almeno non rimpiangeró di non averci provato





veronika ha detto:


> Mi e' venuto un lecito dubbio, se lei vuole provarci , cosa vi spinge a dire che finira' male? Per quanto i fatti che si leggono sono stra detti e stra vissuti, ogni storia e' un universo a se'. Se lei trova nella sua coppia elementi che la spingono nella direzione che vuole prendere tra l'altro ha fatto meta' del "lavoro" da sola ammettendo delle sue colpe... Chi siamo noi per doverle suggerire il contrario?


Rispondo a entrambe.
Io credo che ogni storia sia a sè e in base a quel che viene detto do il mio parere, che solo di parere si tratta. 
In questo caso non c'è da salvare una famiglia e questo nella mia valutazione pesa molto.
Inoltre ogni tradimento va considerato a sè, ma soprattutto le modalità del tradimento dicono moltissimo di una persona.
Quel che dice questo tradimento di lui mi fa consigliare di non impegnare enegie nel recuperare un rapporto con chi si pone in quel modo.
Ma un tradimento dice molto anche del tradito e credo che l'immagine che risulta di BVolleryrob sia di una giovane donna molto concentrata a fare le cose giuste e seguire il suo percorso prefissato e per questo tende a considerare razionalmente gli eventi e anche a voler controllare le sue proprie reazioni. Il tradimento tende a vederlo come un errore di percorso e per farlo si assume anche troppe responsabilità (Ripeto se ogni "crisi" personale o di coppia giustificasse il tradimento non esisterebbero più traditori, ma solo elementi deboli della coppia che hanno manifestato il disagio. Ma così non esisterebbero più la responsabilità individuale, né la coppia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
Per poter proseguire per la strada che si è prefissata tende anche a reprimere le reazioni aggressive verso di lui e a concentrarle sull'amica.
Vedo questo percorso a rischio di deragliamento.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondo a entrambe.
> Io credo che ogni storia sia a sè e in base a quel che viene detto do il mio parere, che solo di parere si tratta.
> In questo caso non c'è da salvare una famiglia e questo nella mia valutazione pesa molto.
> Inoltre ogni tradimento va considerato a sè, ma soprattutto le modalità del tradimento dicono moltissimo di una persona.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro penso che si è ben capito dove vai a parare ma temo , per usare un'espressione celtica,
> che non ci sia trippa per gatti .


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondo a entrambe.
> Io credo che ogni storia sia a sè e in base a quel che viene detto do il mio parere, che solo di parere si tratta.
> In questo caso non c'è da salvare una famiglia e questo nella mia valutazione pesa molto.
> Inoltre ogni tradimento va considerato a sè, ma soprattutto le modalità del tradimento dicono moltissimo di una persona.
> ...


Semplificare un grosso torto subito ed incanalare la rabbia verso una persona esterna alla coppia io la vedo come una forte volonta' di andare avanti, Lui deve rispondere di aver tradito la sua compagna in un momento decisivo per la coppia, lei deve rispondere di aver accettato/cercato le avance di lui.
Cio' che penso e' che sono inportanti tutti i pensieri ma che spesso accade che il desiderio di esprimere la propria opinione oscura la domanda iniziale... che era COME ANDARE AVANTI


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ok predicare bene e razzolare male... e di verena che dici? Anche lei (anche con me) ha sempre una visione pessimistica , e' forse lodevole di perdono solo il suo amore?


 
Mi pare d'aver accennato che quando si è coinvolti si tende a pensarla in un certo modo e a comportarsi, di conseguenza, in un determinato modo.
Ho perdonato anch'io un tradimento, come sta facendo Volley: quando però ero nel bel mezzo, non parlavo come sto, invece, parlando ora.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*Marco*



Airforever ha detto:


> OT: quando molti utenti mi dicevano: 'Marco, un amante su mille diventa il compagno ufficiale del traditore', pensavo anch'io la stessa cosa che hai pensato tu.
> Poi, chini il capo e con l'amaro in bocca dici: 'Avevano ragione'.
> Forse ci sentiamo migliori, più forti, più fortunati e poi scopriamo d'esser come tutti gli altri... ma dobbiamo sbatterci il naso.


E' sempre molto triste vedere che in un rapporto che si é idealizzato come l'alternativa ad un altro stanco o soffocante si sia spesso e solo l'ora d'aria in attesa di una ridefinizione del rapporto primario.
Inoltre lo si dice fino alla nausea, é proprio il ruolo di amante che rende appetibile il rapporto, diversamente sarebbe una nuova esperienza di vita a due che ha pregressi non felici che la coppia primaria non ha dovuto affrontare... Capisco che sia pesante da accettare, ma é come andare ad un abbonamento teatrale; dura sei mesi o più, quando ci vai sei piena di aspettaive e spesso al ritorno hai buoni ricordi e motivi di argomentazione... ma si tratta di distrazione, di divertimento magari con passione, ma NON di vita...quasi MAI di vita, pena il rischio di un vecchio cliché...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*Veronika*

Verena non é pessimista, é realista e parla da entrambe le barricate, mettilo in conto!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> *Semplificare un grosso torto subito* ed incanalare la rabbia verso una persona esterna alla coppia io la vedo come una forte volonta' di andare avanti, Lui deve rispondere di aver tradito la sua compagna in un momento decisivo per la coppia, lei deve rispondere di aver accettato/cercato le avance di lui.
> Cio' che penso e' che sono inportanti tutti i pensieri ma che spesso accade che il desiderio di esprimere la propria opinione oscura la domanda iniziale... che era COME ANDARE AVANTI


Significa raccontarsela per cercare di non stare male

Significa raccontarsela perchè è più facile dare la colpa a chi meno ci interessa: se Volley dovesse sinceramente guardare in faccia la realtà e dire a se stessa chi e cosa davero è e cos'ha fatto il suo lui, sarebbe peggio. E da qui si tende a dare la colpa ala terza persona che (*FORSE*) è quella che ha meno colpa di tutti.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

per persa

Il fatto che non ci sia una famiglia da salvare, un matrimonio alle spalle, dei figli, e' palese dimostrazione che la volonta' di recuperare e' sinceramente dettata dal credere che puo' ancora essere una bella storia, che hanno ancora tanto da darsi. I figli e il matrimonio a volte nascondono un non voler perdere l' apparenza di felicita' a cui nessuno rinuncia facilmente.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> per persa
> 
> Il fatto che non ci sia una famiglia da salvare, un matrimonio alle spalle, dei figli, e' palese dimostrazione che la volonta' di recuperare e' sinceramente dettata dal credere che puo' ancora essere una bella storia, che hanno ancora tanto da darsi. *I figli e il matrimonio a volte nascondono un non voler perdere l' apparenza di felicita' a cui nessuno rinuncia facilmente*.








 su questo concordo


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Verena non é pessimista, é realista e parla da entrambe le barricate, mettilo in conto!!!
> Bruja


 certo, la realta' e' che pochissime coppie sopravvivono ad una simile esperienza ma ci sono e negarsi questa possibilita' dovrebbe essere una scelta del tutto personale.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> certo, la realta' e' che pochissime coppie sopravvivono ad una simile esperienza ma ci sono e negarsi questa possibilita' dovrebbe essere una scelta del tutto personale.


Mettila così: 100 persone che si sono sfracellate contro un muro a 200Km/h sono finite lassù: esse testimoniano che, a schiantarsi a quella velocità c'è pochissima probabilità di rimanere al mondo ma soprattutto sani. Perchè è molto importante rimanere sani.
Tu ora dirai, magari una persona su 100 sopravive, rimane incolume e val la pena tentare: glie lo auguriamo di vero cuore, ma abbiamo (o meglio, non abbiamo) gli altri 100 che non ci sono più.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mettila così: 100 persone che si sono sfracellate contro un muro a 200Km/h sono finite lassù: esse testimoniano che, a schiantarsi a quella velocità c'è pochissima probabilità di rimanere al mondo ma soprattutto sani. Perchè è molto importante rimanere sani.
> Tu ora dirai, magari una persona su 100 sopravive, rimane incolume e val la pena tentare: glie lo auguriamo di vero cuore, ma abbiamo (o meglio, non abbiamo) gli altri 100 che non ci sono più.


 Mi sembra riduttivo, scommettiamo che tutte queste 100 persone gia' prima di mettere in moto sapevano che era pericoloso viaggiare a tale velocita' ... eppure hanno voluto provare il brivido!


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Mi sembra riduttivo, scommettiamo che tutte queste 100 persone gia' prima di mettere in moto sapevano che era pericoloso viaggiare a tale velocita' ... eppure hanno voluto provare il brivido!


Già, è quello che è capitato a me quando ho deciso di perdonare un tradimento: ho provato il brivido, mi sono schiantato.
E' quello che è capitato a me quando ho deciso di fare l'amante di persona impegnata: ho provato il brivido, mi sono schiantato.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Già, è quello che è capitato a me quando ho deciso di perdonare un tradimento: ho provato il brivido, mi sono schiantato.
> E' quello che è capitato a me quando ho deciso di fare l'amante di persona impegnata: ho provato il brivido, mi sono schiantato.


 sei ancora vivo, e comunque se l'hai voluto fare era la cosa giusta per te in quel momento.... Se potessi tornare indietro rifaresti le stesse scelte?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> *Semplificare un grosso torto subito ed incanalare la rabbia verso una persona esterna alla coppia io la vedo come una forte volonta' di andare avanti*, Lui deve rispondere di aver tradito la sua compagna in un momento decisivo per la coppia, lei deve rispondere di aver accettato/cercato le avance di lui.
> Cio' che penso e' che sono inportanti tutti i pensieri ma che spesso accade che il desiderio di esprimere la propria opinione oscura la domanda iniziale... che era COME ANDARE AVANTI


 Anch'io la vedo come volontà di andare avanti ...ignorando la realtà di com'è il compagno e di com'è il rapporto.

Poi è chiaro che ognuno decide da solo e da solo paga le conseguenze.
Non voler aver rimpianti né rimorsi di non averci provato è quello che muove tutti e che fa tentare di riprovarci.
Poi ci sono tutti gli altri fattori caratteriali e di visione di vita, senza trascurare le condizioni materiali e le pressioni familiari che incidono e.... in primis il comportamento del traditore.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*veronika*



veronika ha detto:


> sei ancora vivo, e comunque se l'hai voluto fare era la cosa giusta per te in quel momento.... Se potessi tornare indietro rifaresti le stesse scelte?


Perché fai una domanda per la quale presumi di sapere la risposta? 
Resta che ognuno si regola come meglio crede, ma se una coppia su cento si realizza dopo un tradimento, io faccio come certi medici... aspetto che passi un po' di tempo per dire che si é fuori pericolo... 
Se per dimenticare un tradimento si dice ci vogliano due anni, per vedere la tenuta di una nuova coppia di solito basta un anno... Io ne ho conosciute tre nella mia vita... e sono durate proprio poco.
La verità é che se ci si conosce e ci si rapporta da amanti, in quel ruolo esistono delle valenze che cadendo in altri tipi di rapporti, rendono la chiarezza e la trasparenza che tanto si ambivano una normalità che non supplisce all'adrenalina della clandestinità.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che razza di persone erano?
> sono quele cose che sinceramente stento a credere.che cosa te lo ha fatto pensare lettrice?


Me l'ha fatto credere la loro confessione... poi magari me l'hanno detto per farmi girare ulteriormente le balle


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2009)

*Benvenuta..*



volleyrobs ha detto:


> infatti l'errore di lui sta alla base...*doveva parlarmi dei suoi problemi e delle sue sensazioni*...insieme avremmo potuto superare la crisi in altri modi...sono consapevole che lui mi abbia mancato di rispetto. e il rispetto é la prima cosa. glielo dico praticamente tutti giorni...ma come ha detto veronika *sto solo cercando un modo per andare avanti perché ci voglio andare.*..dimenticare...lo vorrei tanto...ma ora la mia ferita é fresca...é solo un mese che so la veritá...


 
Innanzitutto dovresti cercar di capire che quel gesto (tradirti) è stato fatto ANCHE contro di te che rappresentavi parte della "pesantezza esistenziale" di quel periodo, ma soprattutto per se, per scrollarsi di dosso quel peso e sentirsi più "leggero".

Giusto? Sbagliato? Non giudico, ma mi vien da dire: può succedere.

Poi, da quel che dici, la vostra storia è una storia "adolescenziale" ovvero nata da ragazzi (16-17 anni tu? Un paio in più per lui?) e che ORA sta evolvendo in qualcosa di più stabile e, auspicheresti, più maturo.

Che ci possa stare, in questo panorama, qualche dubbio da parte di lui (anche tu potevi averne, ma evidentemente tu non sei lui) sulla reale scelta ADULTA che andava facendo, con una verifica "esterna" di quanto un'altra potesse rappresentare per lui e su cosa potesse significare rischiare di perderti, non è da escludere.

Immaturo? Perchè negarlo? Ma se è vero che ANCHE attraverso gli sbagli si forma una persona, perchè recitare il de profundis ad ogni costo? 

Quello che per me sarebbe importante verificare è QUANTO senta di aver sbagliato.

Come è avvenuta la scoperta? Te l'ha confessato lui o l'hai scoperto tu?

Posso capire come ti senti riguardo alla disillusione, al sentirti ferita, all'esserti scontrata con un aspetto di lui che non avresti mai voluto scoprire. 
Volendo però esser positivi, cerca di vederla come una crescita, seppur dolorosa, anche tua/vostra.
Finiti i sogni, certo, le illusioni, anche. Ma anche questo è divenir adulti e da adulti far scelte ragionate e scevre da patine di nuvolette rosa da fidanzatini.

Cerca di vedere se in lui vi son altri segnali di "ambiguità" od incapacità ad affrontare scelte difficili o di portare a termine progetti più o meno importanti.
Infine cercherei di guardare anche attentamente al ruolo della sua famiglia e al "condizionamento" che pare, da qualche cosa che hai accennato, abbia su di lui, tipo far scelte non perchè convinto in proprio, ma per compiacere loro.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io la vedo come volontà di andare avanti ...ignorando la realtà di com'è il compagno e di com'è il rapporto.
> 
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno decide da solo e da solo paga le conseguenze.
> Non voler aver rimpianti né rimorsi di non averci provato è quello che muove tutti e che fa tentare di riprovarci.
> Poi ci sono tutti gli altri fattori caratteriali e di visione di vita, senza trascurare le condizioni materiali e le pressioni familiari che incidono e.... in primis il comportamento del traditore.


 da qualche parte bisogna pur cominciare, 10 anni sono tanti , sono praticamente cresciuti insieme, nessun altro rapporto arrivera' ad avere lo stesso spessore.
Hanno condiviso quasi meta' della loro vita , le prime esperienze, le prime paure, i primi errori, il rendersi indipendenti dai genitori insieme, ... troppo vissuto da cancellare.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*Fedifrago*

Insomma... ho appena letto... complimentoni!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Se ci si mette d'impegno il tuo post offre materiale per riflettere un mese!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> da qualche parte bisogna pur cominciare, 10 anni sono tanti , sono praticamente cresciuti insieme, nessun altro rapporto arrivera' ad avere lo stesso spessore.
> Hanno condiviso quasi meta' della loro vita , le prime esperienze, le prime paure, i primi errori, il rendersi indipendenti dai genitori insieme, ... troppo vissuto da cancellare.


 Perché cancellarlo?
Son tutte cose belle.
Ma con tanto vissuto il rapporto può diventare così vicino da essere parentale.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> da qualche parte bisogna pur cominciare, 10 anni sono tanti , sono praticamente cresciuti insieme, nessun altro rapporto arrivera' ad avere lo stesso spessore.
> Hanno condiviso quasi meta' della loro vita , le prime esperienze, le prime paure, i primi errori, il rendersi indipendenti dai genitori insieme, ... troppo vissuto da cancellare.


sembri leggermi nel pensiero....


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perché fai una domanda per la quale presumi di sapere la risposta?
> Resta che ognuno si regola come meglio crede, ma se una coppia su cento si realizza dopo un tradimento, io faccio come certi medici... aspetto che passi un po' di tempo per dire che si é fuori pericolo...
> Se per dimenticare un tradimento si dice ci vogliano due anni, per vedere la tenuta di una nuova coppia di solito basta un anno... Io ne ho conosciute tre nella mia vita... e sono durate proprio poco.
> La verità é che se ci si conosce e ci si rapporta da amanti, in quel ruolo esistono delle valenze che cadendo in altri tipi di rapporti, rendono la chiarezza e la trasparenza che tanto si ambivano una normalità che non supplisce all'adrenalina della clandestinità.
> Bruja


 e tu rifaresti le stesse scelte?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> sei ancora vivo, e comunque se l'hai voluto fare era la cosa giusta per te in quel momento.... Se potessi tornare indietro rifaresti le stesse scelte?


Col senno del poi, si (come ho fatto). Ma ora, sapendo la morale della favola, no.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Innanzitutto dovresti cercar di capire che quel gesto (tradirti) è stato fatto ANCHE contro di te che rappresentavi parte della "pesantezza esistenziale" di quel periodo, ma soprattutto per se, per scrollarsi di dosso quel peso e sentirsi più "leggero".
> 
> Giusto? Sbagliato? Non giudico, ma mi vien da dire: può succedere.
> 
> ...


Dici solo cose vere...la scoperta é avvenuta un po' perché un po' per volta lui me l'ha detto (ammettendo una cosa alla volta) e un po' perché arrivati ad un certo punto ho preteso di sapere la veritá...
si la nostra é una storia adolescenziale cresciuta con noi...il fatto di essere stati sempre insieme ci ha probabilmente lasciati un po' immaturi...ma questa "botta" ha fatto crescere entrambi in poco tempo...secondo me sente di aver sbagliato tanto...io lo conosco, so com'é fatto e so tutto quello che mi ha sempre dato in questi anni...e ora per come lo vedo, per come si comporta, per come mi guarda so che é davvero pentito. hai ragione quando dici che sono finite ad un tratto tutte le illusioni...bisogna crescere e farlo in fretta per non naufragare...perché la delusione é tanta, troppa...anche io in passato ho avuto i miei dubbi (non finiti con il tradimento!)...ma li ho e li abbiamo superati. ora spero supereremo anche questa con il tempo. altri segnali di ambiguitá non li vedo...con lei ha chiuso davvero e ora sembra realmente convinto come non lo é mai stato di volere una vita con me!!!la sua famiglia un po' per senso di protezione cerca sempre di condizionare le sue scelte ma sempre nel normale limite di ogni famiglia che ci tiene che il proprio figlio/a sia felice e stia bene...in quel periodo erano molto preoccupati che io non avessi un lavoro perché avrebbe dovuto mantenermi lui (ma non hanno considerato che io non sono proprio il tipo) e quindi stressavano lui sul fatto di spronarmi e che forse non volevo darmi da fare (in realtá nonostante la laurea ho avuto davvero problemi a trovare un lavoro...che é arrivato solo dopo 6 mesi di ricerca)...in pratica senza saperlo hanno alimentato i dubbi di lui...
questo é tutto


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*Veronika*



veronika ha detto:


> e tu rifaresti le stesse scelte?


Chiaro che sapendo a priori no, se gli errori non insegnano sono passati invano, ed il no non riguarda neppure la scelta primaria ma le decisioni secondarie... 
In fondo non é mai la scelta iniziale che delude ma il prosieguo non all'altezza delle aspettative che disillude, e con questo, per principio, non assolvo mai nessuna delle due parti, ma c'é sempre la percentuale di concorso di colpa che fa da ago della bilancia. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> Dici solo cose vere...la scoperta é avvenuta un po' perché un po' per volta lui me l'ha detto (ammettendo una cosa alla volta) e un po' perché arrivati ad un certo punto ho preteso di sapere la veritá...
> si la nostra é una storia adolescenziale cresciuta con noi...il fatto di essere stati sempre insieme ci ha probabilmente lasciati un po' immaturi...ma questa "botta" ha fatto crescere entrambi in poco tempo...secondo me sente di aver sbagliato tanto...io lo conosco, so com'é fatto e so tutto quello che mi ha sempre dato in questi anni...e ora per come lo vedo, per come si comporta, per come mi guarda so che é davvero pentito. hai ragione quando dici che sono finite ad un tratto tutte le illusioni...bisogna crescere e farlo in fretta per non naufragare...perché la delusione é tanta, troppa...anche io in passato ho avuto i miei dubbi (non finiti con il tradimento!)...ma li ho e li abbiamo superati. ora spero supereremo anche questa con il tempo. altri segnali di ambiguitá non li vedo...con lei ha chiuso davvero e ora sembra realmente convinto come non lo é mai stato di volere una vita con me!!!la sua famiglia un po' per senso di protezione cerca sempre di condizionare le sue scelte ma sempre nel normale limite di ogni famiglia che ci tiene che il proprio figlio/a sia felice e stia bene...in quel periodo erano molto preoccupati che io non avessi un lavoro perché avrebbe dovuto mantenermi lui (ma non hanno considerato che io non sono proprio il tipo) e quindi stressavano lui sul fatto di spronarmi e che forse non volevo darmi da fare (in realtá nonostante la laurea ho avuto davvero problemi a trovare un lavoro...che é arrivato solo dopo 6 mesi di ricerca)...in pratica senza saperlo hanno alimentato i dubbi di lui...
> questo é tutto


Mio Dio, quanto lo difendi! Scusa, ma siete stati obbligati ad andare a convivere? Parli della tua non occupazione...ma chi vi ha detto d'andare a convivere prima di essere sistemati professionalmente?
Per me, i suoi, son tutti pretesti.


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mio Dio, quanto lo difendi! Scusa, ma siete stati obbligati ad andare a convivere? Parli della tua non occupazione...ma chi vi ha detto d'andare a convivere prima di essere sistemati professionalmente?
> Per me, i suoi, son tutti pretesti.


Ma che difendo....nessuno ci ha obbligati...abbiamo trovato questo appartamento, un'occasione e i tempi di consegna coincidevano con il mio post-laurea...la mia non occupazione c'entra perché si avvicinava il momento di vivere insieme e io non ero ancora autosufficiente...e questo creava stress ad entrambi.se non avessi avuto un lavoro, non sarei andata a vivere con lui, ma avrei continuato a stare con i miei...non avrei mai voluto dipendere da lui...figurati!!!poi per fortuna l'ho trovato...ma vabbé...é un altro discorso


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> Dici solo cose vere...la scoperta é avvenuta un po' perché un po' per volta lui me l'ha detto (ammettendo una cosa alla volta) e un po' perché arrivati ad un certo punto ho preteso di sapere la veritá...
> si la nostra é una storia adolescenziale cresciuta con noi...il fatto di essere stati sempre insieme ci ha probabilmente lasciati un po' immaturi...ma questa "botta" ha fatto crescere entrambi in poco tempo...secondo me sente di aver sbagliato tanto...*io lo conosco, so com'é fatto e so tutto quello che mi ha sempre dato in questi anni...e ora per come lo vedo, per come si comporta, per come mi guarda so che é davvero pentito*. hai ragione quando dici che sono finite ad un tratto tutte le illusioni...bisogna crescere e farlo in fretta per non naufragare...perché la delusione é tanta, troppa...anche io in passato ho avuto i miei dubbi (non finiti con il tradimento!)...ma li ho e li abbiamo superati. ora spero supereremo anche questa con il tempo. altri segnali di ambiguitá non li vedo...con lei ha chiuso davvero e *ora sembra realmente convinto come non lo é mai stato di volere una vita con me!!!*la sua famiglia un po' per senso di protezione cerca sempre di condizionare le sue scelte ma sempre nel normale limite di ogni famiglia che ci tiene che il proprio figlio/a sia felice e stia bene...in quel periodo erano molto preoccupati che io non avessi un lavoro perché avrebbe dovuto mantenermi lui (ma non hanno considerato che io non sono proprio il tipo) e quindi stressavano lui sul fatto di spronarmi e che forse non volevo darmi da fare (in realtá nonostante la laurea ho avuto davvero problemi a trovare un lavoro...che é arrivato solo dopo 6 mesi di ricerca)...in pratica senza saperlo hanno alimentato i dubbi di lui...
> questo é tutto


Andrei piano con affermazioni così assolutistiche!

Conoscere DAVVERO una persona non è così semplice, specie in un periodo come quello dell'adolescenza e del divenir adulti che tante modificazioni portano alla personalità.

Ora lui DEVE dirsi straconvinto di voler passar la sua vita con te, di voler costruire con te una famiglia, casa, figli etc etc... ma è ancora troppo fresca, come anche tu dicevi, per prender per oro colato le sue PAROLE.

Non dico questo per disfattismo, ma per aiutarti, se ci riesco, a non farti ricadere in "sicurezze" che si son poi dimostrate, nei fatti, fragili, per indurti a tener alta la guardia e a cercar di vedere ben bene dentro di lui...e di te stessa!


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Andrei piano con affermazioni così assolutistiche!
> 
> Conoscere DAVVERO una persona non è così semplice, specie in un periodo come quello dell'adolescenza e del divenir adulti che tante modificazioni portano alla personalità.
> 
> ...


grazie ma una cosa mi é chiara...che non si vive di "sicurezze"...lo pensavo prima di subire il tradimento...


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Volley coraggio,prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve, non pensare di poter o di dover superare da sola il suo tradimento... dovete farlo insieme. Se lui e' veramente pentito e' dilaniato dei sensi di colpa, lui non ha tradito solo te ma anche se stesso, non sara' facile, devi smettere di voler dimenticare, non si puo' dimenticare, e' successo; prova a lasciartelo alle spalle, il suo ricordo piano piano verra' sostituito dalle tante belle cose che avete da fare ancora insieme. Non dare niente per scontato, se ti va di fargli domande togliti tutti i dubbi, parlate il piu' possibile , tutto deve accadere attraverso i tuoi tempi, ma non dipende solo da te. 

E non pensare piu' alla tua amica, sara' un problemadi chi avra' la sfortuna di incontrarla per la sua strada... (la tua rivincita l'hai gia' avuta quando lui e' tornato da te)

Auguroni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie ma una cosa mi é chiara...che non si vive di "sicurezze"...lo pensavo prima di subire il tradimento...


 Questo è verissimo, infatti si vive di ragionevoli probabilità.
Quale evento, scarsamente probabile, si è già verificato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Però tu parli troppo di lui e poco di te.
E' una cosa che accade di frequente ai traditi.
Non intendo in senso autocritico (ne hai fatta fin troppo, per me), ma in senso di autoanalisi e di comprensione di quel che realmente vuoi tu, da te e dalla vita e, solo secondariamente, se lui è ancora l'uomo con cui poterlo realizzare, con alte probabilità.


----------



## Old Agape (21 Agosto 2009)

*Stai a casa tua...che è meglio*

Scusate…non capisco. 
Per come la vedo io, l’amica (che il cielo la fulmini) le ha sedotto il ragazzo!, e non potete far finta che questa cosa non avvenga nella maggioranza dei tradimenti. Ha usato l’arte della seduzione per portaglielo via, e se posso dire la mia, per pura e semplice invidia, per poter avere lei, quello che stava per diventare il sogno dell’amica. E non mi venite a raccontare la favoletta del libero arbitrio, quando alcune persone sfoderano questa arma (la seduzione), non ci sono molte speranze per chi le subisce di potergli resistere, e i motivi possono essere molti (le problematiche di coppia bastano e avanzano). E’ stata l’ amica a porsi in un determinato modo, se fosse rimasta al suo posto lui avrebbe continuato a essere fedele. Se pensate che il truffatore sia una persona scaltra e furba, e la sua vittima uno cretino, e alla fine se lo meritava il raggiro, non ci siamo, se il truffatore fosse rimasto a casa sua, non ci sarebbe stato il truffato. Per come la vedo io, chiedi spiegazioni all’amica del suo insulso agguato, e digli esattamente ciò che pensi di lei, con calma e dosando tono e parole, le farai più male che due sberle, e che le sia ben chiaro che è un’infame. Dopo di che con il tuo boy prenditi il tuo tempo, non hai altro in questo momento, tanto per mandarlo a ramengo ci sarà tutto il tempo necessario (un anno o più). Già hai avuto il danno, adesso prenditi da lui il giusto risarcimento, tutto l’Amore che saprà darti dopo aver capito che razza di donna sei tu, in confronto a quella sciacquetta.
Un’ abbraccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Scusate…non capisco.
> Per come la vedo io, l’amica (che il cielo la fulmini) le ha sedotto il ragazzo!, e non potete far finta che questa cosa non avvenga nella maggioranza dei tradimenti. Ha usato l’arte della seduzione per portaglielo via, e se posso dire la mia, per pura e semplice invidia, per poter avere lei, quello che stava per diventare il sogno dell’amica. E non mi venite a raccontare la favoletta del libero arbitrio, quando alcune persone sfoderano questa arma (la seduzione), non ci sono molte speranze per chi le subisce di potergli resistere, e i motivi possono essere molti (le problematiche di coppia bastano e avanzano). E’ stata l’ amica a porsi in un determinato modo, se fosse rimasta al suo posto lui avrebbe continuato a essere fedele. Se pensate che il truffatore sia una persona scaltra e furba, e la sua vittima uno cretino, e alla fine se lo meritava il raggiro, non ci siamo, se il truffatore fosse rimasto a casa sua, non ci sarebbe stato il truffato. Per come la vedo io, chiedi spiegazioni all’amica del suo insulso agguato, e dille esattamente ciò che pensi di lei, con calma e dosando tono e parole, le farai più male che due sberle, e che le sia ben chiaro che è un’infame. Dopo di che con il tuo boy prenditi il tuo tempo, non hai altro in questo momento, tanto per mandarlo a ramengo ci sarà tutto il tempo necessario (un anno o più). Già hai avuto il danno, adesso prenditi da lui il giusto risarcimento, tutto l’Amore che saprà darti dopo aver capito che razza di donna sei tu, in confronto a quella sciacquetta.
> Un abbraccio


 Mi sembra che tu sia mossa (sei donna vero? non ricordo... :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    da un atteggiamento di rivalità nei confronti delle donne e di sottovalutazione degli uomini.
Si può sedurre solo chi si fa sedurre.
Basta una breve parola per non farsi sedurre: no.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Scusate…non capisco.
> Per come la vedo io, l’amica (che il cielo la fulmini) le ha sedotto il ragazzo!, e non potete far finta che questa cosa non avvenga nella maggioranza dei tradimenti. Ha usato l’arte della seduzione per portaglielo via, e se posso dire la mia, per pura e semplice invidia, per poter avere lei, quello che stava per diventare il sogno dell’amica. E non mi venite a raccontare la favoletta del libero arbitrio, quando alcune persone sfoderano questa arma (la seduzione), non ci sono molte speranze per chi le subisce di potergli resistere, e i motivi possono essere molti (le problematiche di coppia bastano e avanzano). E’ stata l’ amica a porsi in un determinato modo, se fosse rimasta al suo posto lui avrebbe continuato a essere fedele. Se pensate che il truffatore sia una persona scaltra e furba, e la sua vittima uno cretino, e alla fine se lo meritava il raggiro, non ci siamo, se il truffatore fosse rimasto a casa sua, non ci sarebbe stato il truffato. Per come la vedo io, chiedi spiegazioni all’amica del suo insulso agguato, e digli esattamente ciò che pensi di lei, con calma e dosando tono e parole, le farai più male che due sberle, e che le sia ben chiaro che è un’infame. Dopo di che con il tuo boy prenditi il tuo tempo, non hai altro in questo momento, tanto per mandarlo a ramengo ci sarà tutto il tempo necessario (un anno o più). Già hai avuto il danno, adesso prenditi da lui il giusto risarcimento, tutto l’Amore che saprà darti dopo aver capito che razza di donna sei tu, in confronto a quella sciacquetta.
> Un’ abbraccio


la fedelta' non consiste nel non avere occasioni per tradire ma nel scegliere di non accettarle. Tante donne si trovano ad essere amanti di uomini che non sapevano essere impegnati, per tante vale cio' che hai detto tu ma resta il fatto che nessuno riesce a sedurre una persona innamorata e in questo caso se non fosse stata l'amica sarebbe stata un' altra non cambia granche'


----------



## Old Agape (21 Agosto 2009)

Si viene sedotti da qualcuno che è vicino, per esempio al lavoro (e qui sul forum le storie non mancano). Solitamente si dice di no, ma quando all'interno della coppia le cose vanno un pò a rabello, ecco che si presenta il seduttore da strapazzo che fà credere di essere quello che non è mai stato/a nella vita, la vittima ha voglia di crederci o è portata dal mentecatto/a di turno perchè in quel momento prevale l'egoismo e/o la voglia di prendersi qualcosa per se, e la frittata è fatta. il resto mi puzza di ipocrisia, ognuno/a ha le sue debolezze e non si dovrebbe mai dire: "a me non succederà Mai!"


----------



## Old Agape (21 Agosto 2009)

*punto debole*

Dicesi: Arte della Seduzione,  mica pizza e fichi


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Volley coraggio,prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve, non pensare di poter o di dover superare da sola il suo tradimento... dovete farlo insieme. Se lui e' veramente pentito e' dilaniato dei sensi di colpa, lui non ha tradito solo te ma anche se stesso, non sara' facile, devi smettere di voler dimenticare, non si puo' dimenticare, e' successo; prova a lasciartelo alle spalle, il suo ricordo piano piano verra' sostituito dalle tante belle cose che avete da fare ancora insieme. Non dare niente per scontato, se ti va di fargli domande togliti tutti i dubbi, parlate il piu' possibile , tutto deve accadere attraverso i tuoi tempi, ma non dipende solo da te. E non pensare piu' alla tua amica, sara' un problemadi chi avra' la sfortuna di incontrarla per la sua strada... (la tua rivincita l'hai gia' avuta quando lui e' tornato da te)
> Auguroni


grazie veronika.quello che mi hai scritto é esattamente quello che voglio fare.e spero che mi vada bene.se così non sarà pace e amen,lo supererò e rinizierò.ma ora voglio provare a riniziare con lui.grazie x la comprensione.mi hai capito benissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    quanti anni hai?


----------



## MK (21 Agosto 2009)

*Air*

chapeau. In effetti è abbastanza comune. Bravo!


----------



## Old volleyrobs (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo, infatti si vive di ragionevoli probabilità.
> Quale evento, scarsamente probabile, si è già verificato?
> 
> 
> ...


si hai ragione ho parlato poco di me e di quello che sento.ma perché sono sicura che tutti lo sapete come posso sentirmi.il sentimento più forte é la delusione,seguita dall'amarezza e poi dallo schifo...e in tutto questo mi accompagna il grande amore che nutro nei suoi confronti.x me vale la pena riprovarci ma so che avrò bisogno di tempo per guardare avanti e non più indietro.la scorsa notte abbiamo parlato fino alle 2 e lui mi ha ribadito le cose he ho già detto,mi ha detto che mi aspetterà non importa di quanto tempo mi servirà perché lui da me non pretende nulla...io davvero lo vedo pentito se no non sarei ancora qui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> si hai ragione ho parlato poco di me e di quello che sento.ma perché sono sicura che tutti lo sapete come posso sentirmi.il sentimento più forte é la delusione,seguita dall'amarezza e poi dallo schifo...e in tutto questo mi accompagna il grande amore che nutro nei suoi confronti.x me vale la pena riprovarci ma so che avrò bisogno di tempo per guardare avanti e non più indietro.la scorsa notte abbiamo parlato fino alle 2 e lui mi ha ribadito le cose he ho già detto,mi ha detto che mi aspetterà non importa di quanto tempo mi servirà perché lui da me non pretende nulla...io davvero lo vedo pentito se no non sarei ancora qui...


 Se è quello che vuoi davvero, auguri di cuore.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (22 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> ........................
> ci vorrá tanto tempo vero?? io il mio futuro con lui lo voglio ancora...ma so che lo avró solo quando questa cosa avrá perso di valore nella mia testa...
> 
> spesso penso di aver bisogno di uno psicologo...che dite?una terapia potrebbe aiutarmi?
> ...


Per riuscire a pacare *almeno in parte* la rabbia e la sofferenza
ci vuole minimo un'annetto.
Dimenticare ......... penso mai...........(detto anche da altri)
Ma il tempo che scorre puo' far riflettere maggiormente sull'accaduto,
e farci ragionare con meno rabbia in corpo......


----------



## Old Becco (22 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie di questo parere...é che io sono convinta *di non stare con un cretino...e sono convinta che lui mi ami...*
> purtroppo e come dici anche tu, il tradimento psicologico é quello piú duro da accettare...tutte le bugie che mi ha detto...da un lato capisco le difficoltá che ha ......


------------------------------

Mah! Riflettici bene. Io la donna che mi amava e che non era una cretina me la sono tenuto e ti assicuro che lei me l'ha combinata grossa. Aveva un amante fin da prima di sposarmi... Però io non ho potuto ne capire ne dimenticare e la mia vita è ridotta un cesso. 
In base all amia esperienza ti dico di lasciarlo e di rifarti una vita. Quello che stai passando non potrai mai dimenticarlo e ti toglierà molta della gioia che una relazione deve dare. Io ho fatto l'errore di non chiudere e ti dico che è uno sbaglio.  Le ragioni?
 Ce l'evrai sempre davanti e ogni momento bello sarà sciupato dalla consapevolezza del suo adulterio. Metti in conto che se lo perdoni rischi anche la reiterazione del reato. Insomma diventi una cornuta seriale come me.
La terapia è una buona scelta io me ne sono fatto 5 anni con un costo di sofferenza e economico non indifferente ma oggi vivo bene e sono tranquillo. Ma ad amare non ho mai più imparato. Oggi ho una relazione con una donna, sento di provare dell'affetto per lei, stiamo bene insieme, ma quando anche lei mi ha confessato che a sua volta tradisce il marito da 17 anni con altri uomini, mi è venuto l'istinto di mandarla affà....o! 
Auguri


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Scusate…non capisco.
> Per come la vedo io, l’amica (che il cielo la fulmini) le ha sedotto il ragazzo!, e non potete far finta che questa cosa non avvenga nella maggioranza dei tradimenti. Ha usato l’arte della seduzione per portaglielo via, e se posso dire la mia, per pura e semplice invidia, per poter avere lei, quello che stava per diventare il sogno dell’amica. E non mi venite a raccontare la favoletta del libero arbitrio, quando alcune persone sfoderano questa arma (la seduzione), non ci sono molte speranze per chi le subisce di potergli resistere, e i motivi possono essere molti (le problematiche di coppia bastano e avanzano). E’ stata l’ amica a porsi in un determinato modo, se fosse rimasta al suo posto lui avrebbe continuato a essere fedele. Se pensate che il truffatore sia una persona scaltra e furba, e la sua vittima uno cretino, e alla fine se lo meritava il raggiro, non ci siamo, se il truffatore fosse rimasto a casa sua, non ci sarebbe stato il truffato. Per come la vedo io, chiedi spiegazioni all’amica del suo insulso agguato, e digli esattamente ciò che pensi di lei, con calma e dosando tono e parole, le farai più male che due sberle, e che le sia ben chiaro che è un’infame. Dopo di che con il tuo boy prenditi il tuo tempo, non hai altro in questo momento, tanto per mandarlo a ramengo ci sarà tutto il tempo necessario (un anno o più). Già hai avuto il danno, adesso prenditi da lui il giusto risarcimento, tutto l’Amore che saprà darti dopo aver capito che razza di donna sei tu, in confronto a quella sciacquetta.
> Un’ abbraccio


Ciao Agape, non è però detto che sia l'amica ad aver fatto la stronzetta ed aver sedotto lui. Che ne sappiamo noi della verità: magari è stato lui lo stronzetto a scegliere lei come confidente e poi sedurla.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Agosto 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Per riuscire a pacare *almeno in parte* la rabbia e la sofferenza
> ci vuole minimo un'annetto.
> Dimenticare ......... penso mai...........(detto anche da altri)
> Ma il tempo che scorre puo' far riflettere maggiormente sull'accaduto,
> e farci ragionare con meno rabbia in corpo......


Ciao Tenebroso, sai invece come la penso? Certi ragionamenti vanno fatti a caldo, quando la rabbia è in corpo. Davanti ad un tradimento, la rabbia stessa è giustificata (nel senso che non è in corpo per un nulla) e quindi le riflessioni vanno fatte subito. Altrimenti si rischia d'esser troppo buoni e troppo ragionevoli quando la rabbia tende a scemare...si rischia di perdonare anche l'imperdonabile se uno ha già di suo un cuore buono e grande come una casa.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> chapeau. *In effetti è abbastanza comune*. Bravo!


Ciao MK, rivolto a cosa, scusa? Non capisco...


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2009)

*Agape*

E' vero, la pseudo amica ha fatto di tutto per indurlo a tradire, ma sii concreta, di fronte ad un rapporto che si sta consolidando in una vita a due un UOMO non avrebbe dovuto sottrarsi a quel gioco meschino e piuttosto difendere la sua donna da una simile amica?
Similia... etc etc, altri commenti sono superflui, e se la nostra Volley decide che vuole dare a lui un'opportunità, significa che a suo parere é possibile un recupero; in fondo é adulta e senziente quindi conoscendo il soggetto avrà valutato che può ancora investirci tempo e vita.
Bruja


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2009)

*Bruja*

sì, ma davanti alle responsabilità alcuni soggetti regrediscono e attirano persone che si nutrono dell'infelicità altrui per non vedere la propria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sì, ma davanti alle responsabilità alcuni soggetti regrediscono e attirano persone che si nutrono dell'infelicità altrui per non vedere la propria.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2009)

*MK*



MK ha detto:


> sì, ma davanti alle responsabilità alcuni soggetti regrediscono e attirano persone che si nutrono dell'infelicità altrui per non vedere la propria.


Se noti io dico sempre "in generale" ed "a volte"... ed é ben intenzionale!!
Oltre alla regressione, metto in conto anche la volontà che sempre é coinvolta... le autoassoluzioni sono all'ordine del giorno in questi casi.
Bruja


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2009)

*vero*

ma soprattutto in momenti di crisi è facile farsi influenzare dalla malafede altrui.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (22 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Tenebroso, sai invece come la penso? Certi ragionamenti vanno fatti a caldo, quando la rabbia è in corpo. Davanti ad un tradimento, *la rabbia stessa è giustificata (nel senso che non è in corpo per un nulla) *e quindi le riflessioni vanno fatte subito. Altrimenti si rischia d'esser troppo buoni e troppo ragionevoli quando la rabbia tende a scemare...si rischia di perdonare anche l'imperdonabile se uno ha già di suo un cuore buono e grande come una casa.



Non posso che darti ragione.......  limpidamente e semplicemente ragione......
Ma il tempo che e' trascorso.....
e' servito per indurire (purtroppo) il mio cuore,
per ragionare sulle cause e sulle colpe (di entrambi),
e per poter osservare dall'esterno quello che e' stata la mia vita sentimentale per 10 anni,
cercando di analizzare quanto il nostro amore fosse fatto di affinita' caratteriali, fisiche e progettuali e in quali percentuali ognuno di questi elementi.....
Troppo complicato...? All'apparenza ...
E' complicato osservare freddamente il proprio rapporto per analizzarlo,
e' complicato togliere per un'attimo i sentimenti 
in modo da "non precaricarli all'avvio" ogni volta che si vuole ragionare su cos'e' una coppia.
In quanto al perdono devo sinceramente guardare dentro me stesso,
e ammettere che il perdono l'ho dato solo a parole,
perche' nel mio sangue, circola ancora adrenalina residua, 
secreta in quei mesi di rivoluzione totale,
dove il mio mondo e' stato messo completamente in discussione.
E probabilmente e' stato anche un bene...... 

tenebroso67


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (22 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Agape, non è però detto che sia l'amica ad aver fatto la stronzetta ed aver sedotto lui. Che ne sappiamo noi della verità: magari è stato lui lo stronzetto a scegliere lei come confidente e poi sedurla.



Giusto.....
tutto e' possibile.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Non posso che darti ragione....... limpidamente e semplicemente ragione......
> Ma il tempo che e' trascorso.....
> e' servito per indurire (purtroppo) il mio cuore,
> per ragionare sulle cause e sulle colpe (di entrambi),
> ...


 Perché? In che modo?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma soprattutto in momenti di crisi è facile farsi influenzare dalla malafede altrui.


non credo proprio.. altrimenti sei anche tu di quelle che dicono che è sempre colpa di eva..


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sì, ma davanti alle responsabilità alcuni soggetti regrediscono e attirano persone che si nutrono dell'infelicità altrui per non vedere la propria.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


>


e quindi?
mica ho capito cosa ci è di così illuminante in questa frase...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> ------------------------------
> 
> ... Però io non ho potuto ne capire ne dimenticare e la mia vita è ridotta un cesso.


Provo una fitta di dolore tutte le volte che ti leggo.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (22 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché? In che modo?



Perche' ero preso da una vita troppo chiusa e frenetica,
con tanto lavoro e poco per tutto il resto .
Troppi problemi e troppe responsabilita' nel mio lavoro (in proprio)
che mi prosciugavano la voglia di pianificare il resto della mia vita.
Immobilismo e procastinazione, atteggiamento temporaneamente di comodo ma non affatto risolutivo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?
> mica ho capito cosa ci è di così illuminante in questa frase...


Nel mio caso si adatta perfettamente come velcro.
Io ho avuto per marito uno stronzo che ha scelto la paternità come scusa di fuga e una ***** che ha aperto le gambe con tempismo (la seconda volta che si sono visti... probabilmente perchè la prima aveva indosso la mutanda slabbrata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ineccepibile.
Invece di farsi scrupolo di una famiglia in cui era appena giunta una bimba (all'epoca tre mesi) a scombussolare il tutto, ha capito che era proprio quello il momento migliore per insidiarsene all'interno ed iniziare l'opera di distruzione come una muffa in una pianta grassa.

Lui in fuga dalle responsabilità, e lei una sfigata con un matrimonio fallito alle spalle e l'esigenza di sfasciarne un altro.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (22 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> .......................
> ma quando all'interno della coppia le cose vanno un pò a rabello, ecco che si presenta il *seduttore da strapazzo* che fà credere di essere quello che non è mai stato/a nella vita, la vittima ha voglia di crederci o è portata dal *mentecatto*/a di turno perchè in quel momento prevale l'egoismo e/o la voglia di prendersi qualcosa per se
> ...................



quotissimo.......
 e' proprio cosi'.....!!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (22 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso si adatta perfettamente come velcro.
> Io ho avuto per marito uno stronzo che ha scelto la paternità come scusa di fuga e una ***** che ha aperto le gambe con tempismo (la seconda volta che si sono visti... probabilmente perchè la prima aveva indosso la mutanda slabbrata
> 
> 
> ...



Egoismo al 100% .....
...di entrambi  ( lui e l'amante ).....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo proprio.. altrimenti sei anche tu di quelle che dicono che è sempre colpa di eva..


 Potrebbe pure essere colpa di adamo...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso si adatta perfettamente come velcro.
> Io ho avuto per marito uno stronzo che ha scelto la paternità come scusa di fuga e una ***** che ha aperto le gambe con tempismo (la seconda volta che si sono visti... probabilmente perchè la prima aveva indosso la mutanda slabbrata
> 
> 
> ...


 chi ha un matrimonio fallito alle spalle è -di default, una sfigata bisognosa di sfasciare altre famiglie?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi ha un matrimonio fallito alle spalle è -di default, una sfigata bisognosa di sfasciare altre famiglie?


 No.
Ma quella sì, probabilmente.

Comunque è vero che dopo che si è subito ci si domanda perché dovremmo essere solo noi le uniche al mondo a mostrare rispetto per i rapporti altrui.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe pure essere colpa di adamo...


guarda, per me potrebbe essere pure colpa di dio.. ma dopo che lo dico non ho mica risolto niente..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, per me potrebbe essere pure colpa di dio.. ma dopo che lo dico non ho mica risolto niente..


 Non si risolva mai niente.
Si prende atto della realtà, si cerca di capire e si cerca di scegliere per il meglio.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Ma quella sì, probabilmente.
> 
> Comunque è vero che dopo che si è subito ci si domanda perché dovremmo essere solo noi le uniche al mondo a mostrare rispetto per i rapporti altrui.


_Chi ha subito un danno diventa pericoloso, sa di poter sopravvivere._

come dice bene la hart ne il danno, anche se io avrei scritto: sa che si sopravvive.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si risolva mai niente.
> Si prende atto della realtà, si cerca di capire e si cerca di scegliere per il meglio.


prendere atto della realtà...
quale realtà?
dopo un tradimento sei come un salmone preso durante la risalita di un fiume e messo in una piscina. cosa ci stai a fare in una piscina se tutto quello che sai fare e che vuoi fare è risalire quel fiume per deporre le uova?
un tradimento spezza la realtà ed è solo quando smetti di pensare al fatto in sè, ed inizi a vederlo come un INIZIO che, in una direzione o in un'altra, ricominci a vivere.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Egoismo al 100% .....
> ...di entrambi ( lui e l'amante ).....


Lo so.



Anna A ha detto:


> chi ha un matrimonio fallito alle spalle è -di default, una sfigata bisognosa di sfasciare altre famiglie?


No, Anna. LA TIZIA IN QUESTIONE lo è.
Una donna per bene non si insinua in una famiglia, ancora di più se c'è un momento di smarrimento dovuto ad un cucciolo appena arrivato, e pensa di poter usare questo momento a suo favore...

Poi sai, si fossero innamorati...

Lui ha fatto un'offerta alla sua ditta (lui è un rappresentante lei una zo**ola che produce...zoccoli!!!! Solo a me poteva capitare una cosa simile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   lei lo ha invitato il giorno dopo a pranzo e se lo è portato a casa... LEI è una sfigata. Non so se ho reso l'idea...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Ma quella sì, probabilmente.
> 
> Comunque è vero che dopo che si è subito ci si domanda perché dovremmo essere solo noi le uniche al mondo a mostrare rispetto per i rapporti altrui.


Io non lo farò mai.
Non farò mai una cosa simile ad un'altra donna, figuriamoci poi se ci sono bimbi.
*E poi, che ci faccio con un altro uomo che tradisce la moglie?*
*Mi è bastato il mio!!!!*


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

tanto perché non si sa mai quel che può capitar..
una tipa che conosco ha da poco avuto un bimbo dal suo compagno separato che ha già due bimbi dalla precedente unione.
in questi giorni sono stati tutti assieme nella sua casa al mare e ieri mi raccontava di come sia stato semplice vivere tutti assieme, bimbo piccolo più i due fratelli. tornati a casa, la ragazzina dice alla mia amica: sai, ho detto alla mamma che siamo stati tanto bene tutti assieme e la mamma mi ha risposto: con quella stronzetta?
ci siamo messe a ridere come matte... alla fine, dice lei, chi se ne frega, noi insieme stiamo bene e anche i bambini con noi.
questo per dire che a volte per rancori o peggio per orgoglio si rischia di fare più danni che bene...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo per dire che a volte per rancori o peggio per orgoglio si rischia di fare più danni che bene...


Se la tizia si avvicina a mia figlia la metto sotto con l'auto, visto il rispetto che le ha portato.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Se la tizia si avvicina a mia figlia la metto sotto con l'auto, visto il rispetto che le ha portato.


sono situazioni diverse. la mia amica si è messa con lui che erano già separati, ma la moglie la odia lo stesso e senza alcun motivo, secondo me, visto che vuol bene ai figli di lui come se fossero suoi, ma non va mai bene niente lo stesso...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono situazioni diverse. la mia amica si è messa con lui che erano già separati, ma la moglie la odia lo stesso e senza alcun motivo, secondo me, visto che vuol bene ai figli di lui come se fossero suoi, ma non va mai bene niente lo stesso...


E' una situazione diversa infatti... io ho sempre detto al mio ex marito che la prossima sarà la benvenuta e (a meno che non inizi lei ad istigare l'odio verso ex moglie e figlia) avrà da me tutta la collaborazione del mondo.
Ma questa no. Per me questa può pure schiattare.


----------



## Old Agape (22 Agosto 2009)

*risp e saluti*

Airforever: Ciao Agape, non è però detto che sia l'amica ad aver fatto la stronzetta ed aver sedotto lui. Che ne sappiamo noi della verità: magari è stato lui lo stronzetto a scegliere lei come confidente e poi sedurla.

Bhe non lo so…intuito, mica voglio sentenziare, a me è successo, grave crisi famigliare, lavoro, figli adolescenti, genitori anziani che stanno male, insomma un bel periodo di cacca, allontanamento della coppia, e l’infame che si presenta a salvatore della patria, spalla su cui piangere, ecc.ecc. prima avvisaglie dei mari di bugie, confessione, pentimento, sensi di colpa, nuovo modo di porsi nella coppia, mio dolore-comprensione (è passato solo un anno) la vita  continua. Dopo trenta anni di vita insieme avrei dovuto ricominciare tutto da capo? Altra relazione, altro tradimento, altro ricominciare? Spero che sia ciclica e mi tradisca fra trenta anni, dovrei essere cenere da un po’.  

MK: sì, ma davanti alle responsabilità alcuni soggetti regrediscono e attirano persone che si nutrono dell'infelicità altrui per non vedere la propria. 
ma soprattutto in momenti di crisi è facile farsi influenzare dalla malafede altrui.

Quoto (si dice così quando si è d’accordo no?)

Anna A: non credo proprio.. altrimenti sei anche tu di quelle che dicono che è sempre colpa di eva..
Per me è valido sia per le femminucce che per i maschietti, la seduzione (truffa) le subiscono entrambi in ugual misura.

Vi saluto tutti , ma tutti, tutti, tutti, per la compagnia che mi avete fatto nel mese di agosto, ho letto ogni vostro post in questi giorni, vado in vacanza per la prima volta senza figli per quindici giorni, a spassarcela sulla Costiera Amalfitana.
E al ritorno voglio vedere le novità, fate i/le bravi/e

Ps: non ho mica capito l’utente cat………  cosa avrà voluto dire!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Airforever:Ciao Agape, non è però detto che sia l'amica ad aver fatto la stronzetta ed aver sedotto lui. Che ne sappiamo noi della verità: magari è stato lui lo stronzetto a scegliere lei come confidente e poi sedurla.
> 
> Bhe non lo so…intuito, mica voglio sentenziare, a me è successo, grave crisi famigliare, lavoro, figli adolescenti, genitori anziani che stanno male, insomma un bel periodo di cacca, allontanamento della coppia, e l’infame che si presenta a salvatore della patria, spalla su cui piangere, ecc.ecc. prima avvisaglie dei mari di bugie, confessione, pentimento, sensi di colpa, nuovo modo di porsi nella coppia, mio dolore-comprensione (è passato solo un anno) la vita continua. Dopo trenta anni di vita insieme avrei dovuto ricominciare tutto da capo? Altra relazione, altro tradimento, altro ricominciare? Spero che sia ciclica e mi tradisca fra trenta anni, dovrei essere cenere da un po’.
> 
> ...









Anna A a caratteri cubitali... 
ehm, la seduzione la subisci se la vuoi subire.. e se la subisci sai anche il perché. se poi vogliamo stare qui a raccontarci i versetti del vecchio testamento è un'altra storia.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ehm, la seduzione la subisci se la vuoi subire.. e se la subisci sai anche il perché.


Infatti colgo l'occasione per ribadire che nonostante io mi sfoghi contro la tizia, sono perfettamente consapevole che la responsabilità principale sia del mio ex marito.


----------



## Old numb (22 Agosto 2009)

Beh lui st****o lo è stato sicuramente sia nel caso in cui abbia "provocato" la tua amica sia che abbia ceduto (e secondo me è la seconda).
Leggendo però le tue risposte vedo che sei abbastanza convinta a ricominciare...risposte, confronti, esperienze che puoi trovare qui possono influire poco se hai già preso questa decisione...quindi forza e in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old volleyrobs (24 Agosto 2009)

sono due giorni, dopo aver letto le diverse opinioni e i diversi commenti che mi gira nella testa la voglia di affrontare quello che per me é diventata un'ossessione, ovvero l'amica traditrice...forse dicendole cosa sento in faccia smetteró di essere ossessionata dal pensiero di dirgliene 4....
chissá se faccio bene!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> sono due giorni, dopo aver letto le diverse opinioni e i diversi commenti che mi gira nella testa la voglia di affrontare quello che per me é diventata un'ossessione, ovvero l'amica traditrice...forse dicendole cosa sento in faccia smetteró di essere ossessionata dal pensiero di dirgliene 4....
> chissá se faccio bene!!!


Non mi sembra che possa esserti di nessun aiuto.
Io non lo farei e proverei anche un po' di disgusto.
Ma c'è chi l'ha fatto e ne ha trovato utilità.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> sono due giorni, dopo aver letto le diverse opinioni e i diversi commenti che mi gira nella testa la voglia di affrontare quello che per me é diventata un'ossessione, ovvero l'amica traditrice...forse dicendole cosa sento in faccia smetteró di essere ossessionata dal pensiero di dirgliene 4....
> chissá se faccio bene!!!


Le risposte sulla Vostra storia le devi cercare in lui, non nell'altra che può solo soffiare sul fuoco o crearti, al limite, maggior confusione.

La verità la cerchi da una persona che si è dimostrata falsa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se invece il confronto è finalizzato a mandarla a stendere, non mi sporcherei neanche avvicinandola ma possono bastare un paio di paroline alla Aldo....anche via sms o cellulare...


----------



## MK (24 Agosto 2009)

*sì*

concordo. Affrontala ma preparati a sentire la sua verità. Il seduttore sarà sicuramente lui(secondo lei). Poi chiudi e pensa a voi.


----------



## Old squonk (24 Agosto 2009)

Concordo in pieno con Mk. Ho letto il lungo thread e mi permetto di associarmi all'idea (che è anche la tua) della minoranza di chi ti ha risposto. Se l'analisi di quanto è accaduto e il tuo sentire sono quelli che traspaiono anche al di là delle tue parole, fai benissimo a darvi una seconda possibilità. Che non si dovrebbe mai negare a nessuno, nel caso in cui il traditore non sia seriale o in chiara ed evidente mala fede.
Una relazione nata adolescenziale deve assolutamente subire una qualche forma di "prova" per diventare adulta. O per finire. Prima o poi, rimandata o meno, la "prova" arriva. Nel vostro caso è arrivata, nel momento in cui meno te la saresti aspettata, ma nel momento in cui - lo dico da maschio tendenzialmente insicuro - sarebbe stato più logico arrivasse. Non mi stupisce il tuo racconto, lo trovo invece piuttosto esemplare. Per quanto, naturalmente, possa immaginare fino in fondo la tua rabbia e la tua profonda delusione.
Mi è piaciuto anche il tuo metterti in discussione. Se una coppia ha problemi, ritengo che quanto di più sbagliato sia addossare tutte le colpe a uno dei due partner. Anche se piccole dal punto di vista del "peso", anche chi ha subito il torto più grosso dovrebbe - come hai fatto tu - domandarsi cosa non abbia funzionato dalla parte sua.
Questo detto, una seconda possibilità - se il rapporto contiene ancora amore, e il vostro da come lo descrivi ne contiene e non poco - è la strada migliore per evitare guai peggiori ad entrambi. Ma ci devi credere e devi allontanare ogni "disturbo" alla vostra ricostruzione.
Primo fra tutti, la presenza dell'ex amica fedifraga. Mia opinione personale: fai bene ad affrontarla. Non per cercare "verità" - non te la darebbe certo - ma per una tua tappa di crescita. Sii però pronta a udire (non "ascoltare"...) la "sua" verità perché ti verrà sicuramente scaraventata addosso. Chi si è dimostrato così falso da tradire anche e soprattutto un'amicizia importante è normale che cerchi di togliersi il grosso delle colpe. 
Sii preparata a questo e - se vuoi ricominciare con il tuo lui - cerca di essere corazzata e a mantenere fermo il tuo rapporto e la tua voglia di ricominciare. Credo sia davvero importante toglieri questo "cadavere" dai propri orizzonti per avere la mente e l'anima più sgombra e - se possibile - orientata a quella serenità che ti/vi auguro di cuore.


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2009)

*bella*

riflessione. Bravo!


----------



## Old volleyrobs (25 Agosto 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno con Mk. Ho letto il lungo thread e mi permetto di associarmi all'idea (che è anche la tua) della minoranza di chi ti ha risposto. Se l'analisi di quanto è accaduto e il tuo sentire sono quelli che traspaiono anche al di là delle tue parole, fai benissimo a darvi una seconda possibilità. Che non si dovrebbe mai negare a nessuno, nel caso in cui il traditore non sia seriale o in chiara ed evidente mala fede.
> Una relazione nata adolescenziale deve assolutamente subire una qualche forma di "prova" per diventare adulta. O per finire. Prima o poi, rimandata o meno, la "prova" arriva. Nel vostro caso è arrivata, nel momento in cui meno te la saresti aspettata, ma nel momento in cui - lo dico da maschio tendenzialmente insicuro - sarebbe stato più logico arrivasse. Non mi stupisce il tuo racconto, lo trovo invece piuttosto esemplare. Per quanto, naturalmente, possa immaginare fino in fondo la tua rabbia e la tua profonda delusione.
> Mi è piaciuto anche il tuo metterti in discussione. Se una coppia ha problemi, ritengo che quanto di più sbagliato sia addossare tutte le colpe a uno dei due partner. Anche se piccole dal punto di vista del "peso", anche chi ha subito il torto più grosso dovrebbe - come hai fatto tu - domandarsi cosa non abbia funzionato dalla parte sua.
> Questo detto, una seconda possibilità - se il rapporto contiene ancora amore, e il vostro da come lo descrivi ne contiene e non poco - è la strada migliore per evitare guai peggiori ad entrambi. Ma ci devi credere e devi allontanare ogni "disturbo" alla vostra ricostruzione.
> ...


grazie per le tue parole e per il tuo augurio...anche io credo che questa sia per noi una prova, una sorta di ostacolo che, se superato, ci dará qualcosa di piú grande, consapevole e maturo...
l'ex amica ho deciso di affrontarla, sará domani sera...spero di essere preparata, ma voglio che l'incontro di domani rappresenti per me il mettere un punto a questa storia...e poi andró finalmente a capo...basta ossessioni...lei sicuramente fará di tutto per dare la colpa solo a lui ma quello che interessa a me é solo liberarmi dai miei fantasmi e dalla rabbia repressa che ho nei suoi confronti...credo che dopo saró veramente pronta a ricominciare e a sentirmi di nuovo un po' piú sicura di me, perché avró superato una grande paura (affrontare lei..).sará difficile e non vi nascondo che sono parecchio agitata, non so ancora bene cosa le diró ma cercheró di essere lucida e dirle cosa penso di lei...e poi DAVVERO BASTA!!!basta sprecare tempo...é ora di tornare a vivere piano piano...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie per le tue parole e per il tuo augurio...anche io credo che questa sia per noi una prova, una sorta di ostacolo che, se superato, ci dará qualcosa di piú grande, consapevole e maturo...
> l'ex amica ho deciso di affrontarla, sará domani sera...spero di essere preparata, ma voglio che l'incontro di domani rappresenti per me il mettere un punto a questa storia...e poi andró finalmente a capo...basta ossessioni...lei sicuramente fará di tutto per dare la colpa solo a lui ma quello che interessa a me é solo liberarmi dai miei fantasmi e dalla rabbia repressa che ho nei suoi confronti...credo che dopo saró veramente pronta a ricominciare e a sentirmi di nuovo un po' piú sicura di me, perché avró superato una grande paura (affrontare lei..).sará difficile e non vi nascondo che sono parecchio agitata, non so ancora bene cosa le diró ma cercheró di essere lucida e dirle cosa penso di lei...e poi DAVVERO BASTA!!!basta sprecare tempo...é ora di tornare a vivere piano piano...


bene così


----------



## Ingenua (25 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Volleyrobs. Ho letto il tuo post e devo dire che mi ritrovo nelle tue parole proprio come se fossi stata io a scriverle! provo esattamente quello che provi tu, la voglia di ricominciare per non buttare un amore con la A maiuscola. Io ho ancora tanta rabbia e ogni giorno purtroppo c'è qualcosa che mi rimanda ad immagini disgustose di loro due... Anch'io ho avuto la voglia quasi morbosa di affrontare l'altra (anche se nel mio caso non era mia amica) e l'ho fatto. Mi sono decisa a farlo qualche mese fa sapendo che sarebbe stata l'unica occasione che avevo per farlo (una casualità che non si sarebbe mai ripetuta). Come ti hanno già detto altri, preparati a non credere a tutto quello che ti dirà (come invece ho fatto io...), si sta malissimo a sentirsi dire certe cose nonostante ora abbia capito che tante cose me le ha dette per sentirsi meno colpevole. Ti dico che a me è servito molto incontrarla e dirle in faccia quello che pensavo di lei. Soprattutto mi sono sentita orgogliosa di me quando ho saputo contenere la rabbia contando fino a 100 per non mollarle un ceffone appena l'ho vista. Mi sono comportata con dignità e no ho mai alzato la vce con lei ma le ho parlato con tono deciso. Vedere lei che inizialmente non osava nemmeno guardarmi negli occhi è stata una grade soddisfazione, una piccola vendetta per farla un pochino vergognare di quello che ha fatto. Lei piuttosto ha reagito male vedendomi, non se l'aspettava proprio e si è messa subito sulla difensiva trattandomi come se fossi io dalla parte del torto! Come consiglio di dico: fallo! affronta la tua amica, può darsi che come è successo a me, anche tu inizialmente ti senta di aver fatto una cosa che non porta a nulla, se non farti soffrire di più ma con il tempo, credimi, ti sentirai meglio, a posto con te stessa per aver chiarito defitivamente e averle detto tutto quello che continui a rimuginare in testa. Io non sono ancora "guarita" dal mio dolore ma ci sto provando con tutte le forze e spero che il tempo passi in fretta... in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old volleyrobs (25 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ciao Volleyrobs. Ho letto il tuo post e devo dire che mi ritrovo nelle tue parole proprio come se fossi stata io a scriverle! provo esattamente quello che provi tu, la voglia di ricominciare per non buttare un amore con la A maiuscola. Io ho ancora tanta rabbia e ogni giorno purtroppo c'è qualcosa che mi rimanda ad immagini disgustose di loro due... Anch'io ho avuto la voglia quasi morbosa di affrontare l'altra (anche se nel mio caso non era mia amica) e l'ho fatto. Mi sono decisa a farlo qualche mese fa sapendo che sarebbe stata l'unica occasione che avevo per farlo (una casualità che non si sarebbe mai ripetuta). Come ti hanno già detto altri, preparati a non credere a tutto quello che ti dirà (come invece ho fatto io...), si sta malissimo a sentirsi dire certe cose nonostante ora abbia capito che tante cose me le ha dette per sentirsi meno colpevole. Ti dico che a me è servito molto incontrarla e dirle in faccia quello che pensavo di lei. Soprattutto mi sono sentita orgogliosa di me quando ho saputo contenere la rabbia contando fino a 100 per non mollarle un ceffone appena l'ho vista. Mi sono comportata con dignità e no ho mai alzato la vce con lei ma le ho parlato con tono deciso. Vedere lei che inizialmente non osava nemmeno guardarmi negli occhi è stata una grade soddisfazione, una piccola vendetta per farla un pochino vergognare di quello che ha fatto. Lei piuttosto ha reagito male vedendomi, non se l'aspettava proprio e si è messa subito sulla difensiva trattandomi come se fossi io dalla parte del torto! Come consiglio di dico: fallo! affronta la tua amica, può darsi che come è successo a me, anche tu inizialmente ti senta di aver fatto una cosa che non porta a nulla, se non farti soffrire di più ma con il tempo, credimi, ti sentirai meglio, a posto con te stessa per aver chiarito defitivamente e averle detto tutto quello che continui a rimuginare in testa. Io non sono ancora "guarita" dal mio dolore ma ci sto provando con tutte le forze e spero che il tempo passi in fretta... in bocca al lupo!


grazie ingenua...é bello poter condividere le proprie sofferenze con chi le ha provate e le prova tutt'ora...purtroppo queste sono storie che si ripetono...
spero che domani sera arrivi in fretta, sento il bisogno forte di farlo...e spero di tornare anche io a casa soddisfatta per essere rimasta lucida, controllata e per aver fatto la superiore (mi ritengo cosí) nei confronti di lei e del suo squallore...
spero anche io che il tempo passi in fretta...in bocca al lupo anche a te...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> grazie ingenua...é bello poter condividere le proprie sofferenze con chi le ha provate e le prova tutt'ora...purtroppo queste sono storie che si ripetono...
> spero che domani sera arrivi in fretta, sento il bisogno forte di farlo...e spero di tornare anche io a casa soddisfatta per essere rimasta lucida, controllata e *per aver fatto la superiore (mi ritengo cosí) nei confronti di lei e del suo squallore...*
> spero anche io che il tempo passi in fretta...in bocca al lupo anche a te...


sai, io credo che a te la vita deve ancora insegnare tanto..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

volley, capisco la tua rabbia, capisco la tua 'voglia di rivincita/vendetta'.... ma ti ha tradito il tuo ragazzo, non la tua amica, eh! (o, per lo meno, è lui che ha fatto il gesto più grave).


----------



## Old volleyrobs (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai, io credo che a te la vita deve ancora insegnare tanto..


mi sa che non mi hai capita....ma tranquilla posso capire che la frase puó creare malintesi...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> volley, capisco la tua rabbia, capisco la tua 'voglia di rivincita/vendetta'.... ma ti ha tradito il tuo ragazzo, non la tua amica, eh! (o, per lo meno, è lui che ha fatto il gesto più grave).


per come la vedo io è più grave il fatto che l'abbia tradita un'amica. quello che invece le rimprovero è il pensare di essere migliore degli altri.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *per come la vedo io è più grave il fatto che l'abbia tradita un'amica.* quello che invece le rimprovero è il pensare di essere migliore degli altri.


si, ok, il tradimento perpetrato con un amico/a è ancora più infame, ma non credo che 'risolva' la sua storia semplicemente incazzandosi con l'amica... ho letto in quasi tutti i post riferimenti continui all'amica, come confidente, come profittatrice, ecc., ma poche sincere critiche (anche costruttive e 'perdonanti') nei confronti del ragazzo... in questo senso un po' di autocritica come dici tu potrebbe essere utile. 

ribadisco: dopo la sfuriata con l'amica sarà il caso di operare anche col ragazzo?


----------



## Ingenua (25 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> volley, capisco la tua rabbia, capisco la tua 'voglia di rivincita/vendetta'.... ma ti ha tradito il tuo ragazzo, non la tua amica, eh! (o, per lo meno, è lui che ha fatto il gesto più grave).


Per come sono fatta io, queste sono cose che se una persona sente di fare, vanno fatte o si vivrà sempre con il pensiro costante del "e se lo avessi fatto?". Secndo me è una forma di "liberazione", nonostante si sia consapevoli del fatto che l'incontro può anche andare male. Certo, è lui che ha tradito ma vedersela solo con uno dei due secondo me non vale... le campane da sentire sono due e poi si valuta, si screma quello che ci si sente dire e si valuta. I colpevoli sono due.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Per come sono fatta io, queste sono cose che se una persona sente di fare, vanno fatte o si vivrà sempre con il pensiro costante del "e se lo avessi fatto?". Secndo me è una forma di "liberazione", nonostante si sia consapevoli del fatto che l'incontro può anche andare male. Certo, è lui che ha tradito ma vedersela solo con uno dei due secondo me non vale... le campane da sentire sono due e poi si valuta, si screma quello che ci si sente dire e si valuta. I colpevoli sono due.


no, il colpevole è uno, l'altro è il complice.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> *Per come sono fatta io, queste sono cose che se una persona sente di fare, vanno fatte o si vivrà sempre con il pensiro costante del "e se lo avessi fatto?*". Secndo me è una forma di "liberazione", nonostante si sia consapevoli del fatto che l'incontro può anche andare male. Certo, è lui che ha tradito ma vedersela solo con uno dei due secondo me non vale... le campane da sentire sono due e poi si valuta, si screma quello che ci si sente dire e si valuta. I colpevoli sono due.


la penso come te, solo non capisco il sentirsi superiori a chi ha tradito. capisco l'incazzatura... eccome se la capisco.. ma non capisco questo bisogno di sentirsi migliori.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la penso come te, solo non capisco il sentirsi superiori a chi ha tradito. capisco l'incazzatura... eccome se la capisco.. ma *non capisco questo bisogno di sentirsi migliori*.


si è feriti e ci si fa forza sentendoci migliori


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2009)

*concordo*

con Anna, il tradimento degli amici fa molto più male della debolezza del partner. Chiarisci, chiudi e ricomincia.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si è feriti e ci si fa forza sentendoci migliori


ci si dovrebbe fare forti del sentimento che proviamo. 

sai, io credo che via via con il tempo la gente stia perdendo il senso dell'anima a discapito di altre e apparenti forme di appagamento quali il sentirsi migliori degli altri, vincenti e iperperfetti. tanto che per molti il tradimento è una sconfitta di immagine più che un dolore dell'anima.


----------



## Ingenua (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci si dovrebbe fare forti del sentimento che proviamo.
> 
> sai, io credo che via via con il tempo la gente stia perdendo il senso dell'anima a discapito di altre e apparenti forme di appagamento quali il sentirsi migliori degli altri, vincenti e iperperfetti. tanto che per molti il tradimento è una sconfitta di immagine più che un dolore dell'anima.


Secondo me invece può essere una forma di insicurezza. Per quanto mi riguarda ero molto insicura prima di conoscere il mio compagno ma l'amore che provavamo l'uno per l'altra mi faceva stare bene con me stessa e mi ha aiutato a superare le mie paure. Da quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi è tornata l'insicurezza, il non sentirmi a mio agio con gli altri e non all'altezza delle situazioni. Il fatto di averla affrontata mi ha ridato un pò di coraggio nell'affrontare la vita. Tutto qua. Non c'è altro. Non c'è appagamento nel sentirsi migliori di altri ma nel sentirsi bene con se stessi.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Secondo me invece può essere una forma di insicurezza. Per quanto mi riguarda ero molto insicura prima di conoscere il mio compagno ma l'amore che provavamo l'uno per l'altra mi faceva stare bene con me stessa e mi ha aiutato a superare le mie paure. Da quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi è tornata l'insicurezza, il non sentirmi a mio agio con gli altri e non all'altezza delle situazioni. Il fatto di averla affrontata mi ha ridato un pò di coraggio nell'affrontare la vita. Tutto qua. Non c'è altro. Non c'è appagamento nel sentirsi migliori di altri ma nel sentirsi bene con se stessi.


ci vuole un bel po' di tempo per superare... e cmq mi piace il tuo voler affrontare le cose, nonostante le insicurezze. così si fa


----------



## Old volleyrobs (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la penso come te, solo non capisco il sentirsi superiori a chi ha tradito. capisco l'incazzatura... eccome se la capisco.. ma non capisco questo bisogno di sentirsi migliori.


non mi sento migliore di nessuno...ma saró soddisfatta di me quando dimostreró a me stessa di essermi comportata da "superiore" verso una situazione che io considero squallida...andare a parlare con lei e non perdere le staffe sará per me qualcosa di grande se riusciró a farlo...dopo sono sicura che mi sentiró fiera di essere riuscita a gestire una situazione difficile con calma e luciditá ma anche con maturitá...

ragazzi io lo so che mi ha tradita lui...eccome se lo so...ma ho bisogno prima di tutto di eliminare lei dai miei pensieri per poi affrontare la rinascita del mio rapporto con lui con tutto quello che comporta e che ha giá comportato fino ad oggi (litigate, pianti, accuse, ma anche momenti di tenerezza e amore...)

spero di essermi spiegata un po' meglio


----------



## Old volleyrobs (25 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Secondo me invece può essere una forma di insicurezza. Per quanto mi riguarda ero molto insicura prima di conoscere il mio compagno ma l'amore che provavamo l'uno per l'altra mi faceva stare bene con me stessa e mi ha aiutato a superare le mie paure. Da quando ho scoperto il tradimento mi è tornata l'insicurezza, il non sentirmi a mio agio con gli altri e non all'altezza delle situazioni. Il fatto di averla affrontata mi ha ridato un pò di coraggio nell'affrontare la vita. Tutto qua. Non c'è altro. Non c'è appagamento nel sentirsi migliori di altri ma nel sentirsi bene con se stessi.


anche io, dopo questo tradimento, sono diventata terribilmente insicura...ho perso la fiducia in me e nelle mie possibilitá..e il percorso di rinascita come coppia deve inevitabilmente passare per la ricostruzione del proprio equilibrio...Sono della tua stessa idea, bisogna affrontarle le cose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nonostante paure e insicurezze


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

volleyrobs ha detto:


> non mi sento migliore di nessuno...ma saró soddisfatta di me quando dimostreró a me stessa di essermi comportata da "superiore" verso una situazione che io considero squallida...andare a parlare con lei e non perdere le staffe sará per me qualcosa di grande se riusciró a farlo...dopo sono sicura che mi sentiró fiera di essere riuscita a gestire una situazione difficile con calma e luciditá ma anche con maturitá...
> 
> ragazzi io lo so che mi ha tradita lui...eccome se lo so...ma ho bisogno prima di tutto di eliminare lei dai miei pensieri per poi affrontare la rinascita del mio rapporto con lui con tutto quello che comporta e che ha giá comportato fino ad oggi (litigate, pianti, accuse, ma anche momenti di tenerezza e amore...)
> 
> spero di essermi spiegata un po' meglio


ti ha tradita anche lei ed è pure peggio...

ma quello che provavo a dirti era di farvi forti (tu e lui) dei vostri momenti di amore e parlate tanto: rientratevi nei pensieri. questa è la più grande forza di una coppia: aversi nei pensieri più importanti!


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2009)

*sì*

era amica tua, è questo che devi affrontare. Fosse stata amica sua o un'estranea avrei lasciato perdere.


----------



## Old farfalladorata (30 Agosto 2009)

Un tradimento ancor prima di convivere? E allora dopo, magari con un entusiasmo un po' in calo per via dell'abitudine?
Leggendoti rilevo che provi un sordo rancore per lui (più che giustificato) ma tendi, comunque, a giustificarlo: perchè 'preferisci' credere per tua esclusiva comodità psicologica e metterci un po' l'animo in pace...
Io penso che questa ferita nel tuo cuore non sia destinata a rimarginarsi presto e comunque, se riuscirai a perdonare (davvero, con coerenza e generosità), *mai nulla sarà più come prima.*
Più ami e più soffri. Pensaci bene prima di 'impegnarti' in una storia che, per sempre, sarà una spina nel cuore che punge.
Quanto a lei, essendo una tua amica, sei 'autorizzata' a fargliela pagare: se fosse un'estranea non avrebbe colpe dirette nei tuoi confronti ma, in qualità di amica, t'ha tradito pure lei.
Lasciali entrambi. A cuocere nel loro brodo.


----------

